# M-1 exec Jerry Millen: Fedor Emelianenko will fight Brock Lesnar for free



## ashurian (Jun 2, 2008)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/16808/m-1...lianenko-will-fight-brock-lesnar-for-free.mma

Each time former PRIDE heavyweight champion Fedor Emelianenko (31-1) adds another win to his already impressive career total, fans from across the world call for the Russian to face the UFC's reigning king.

Emelianenko toppled the previously undefeated Brett Rogers at Saturday night's Strikeforce and M-1 Global co-promotion, "Fedor vs. Rogers," and those requests have already begun again. While the UFC's unwillingness to co-promote has proved an insurmountable roadblock in the past, M-1 Global USA vice president Jerry Millen has a simple solution: do it for free.

"If these guys in the UFC truly wanted to fight Fedor, they'd find a way," Millen recently told MMAjunkie.com Radio (www.mmajunkie.com/radio). "Come to his training camp. Come to Stary Oskol, and we'll do three, five-minute rounds in the ring or the cage. We'll do it for fun.

"If you really want to fight him for competition, and it's not about the money for the guys in the UFC, then tell Brock Lesnar to jump his ass on a plane, take a train, and come to Stary Oskol. If these guys really want to fight Fedor, then come to Stary Oskol and lets get it on there for no money."

UFC president Dana White has often been less-than-complimentary in regards to Emelianenko and Millen's partners at M-1 Global. Some critics of the Russian fighter have suggested Emelianenko's refusal to fight in the UFC was a result of his desire to keep his nearly unblemished record intact.

Millen finds the thought of Emelianenko "ducking" stiff competition laughable.

"[Emelianenko] loves fighting," Millen said. "He loves the competition of it, and he'll fight any comers. That's why when I hear these jerks say, 'He's ducking the UFC. He's afraid of Brock Lesnar' – Frank Mir's like, 'Oh, he's afraid of us' – give me a break. That's the biggest bunch of bull I've ever heard. Fedor's not afraid to fight anybody."

As he always has, Millen maintains the only thing stopping "The Last Emperor" from fighting in the octagon are the terms being offered by the UFC.

"It's got to be a good deal," Millen said. "When you sign with the UFC, most guys sign their soul away. Fedor doesn't have to sign his soul away, number one, because he's at the top of the game, and he's doing very well without signing with the UFC. So he doesn't have to sell his soul. He's the kind of guy that won't sell his soul.

"If you ever see Fedor (in the UFC), if that ever happens, it's going to be a very fair deal."

Millen said he believes the UFC has been great for the sport but that the contract terms offered by the promotion aren't always in the best interest of the organization's athletes. 

"The fighters in the UFC are great, but the UFC, to me, is the WWE model," Millen said. "They want to own the guys. They have their own rankings. There's a lot of fighters out there that are undiscovered that don't get a chance to fight in the UFC, so they're not going to get ranked because they're not going to fight the guy that's ranked No. 4.

"The UFC is the Q-tip of MMA. It's great what they've done for the sport, but PRIDE was there before that. Strikeforce, King of the Cage, Cage Rage. There's a lot of promotions out there that helped the sport, and when I hear people say that the UFC has made MMA what it is, the UFC has made MMA what it is in America. Not worldwide."

As a part-owner of M-1 Global, Emelianenko may not ever make a UFC appearance. But Millen said if Lesnar, Mir or any other UFC heavyweight wants to face the current WAMMA heavyweight champion, Emelianenko waits on the other end of trip to Russia.

"I get so sick of hearing, 'Oh, he's afraid,'" Millen said. "That's the biggest bunch of crap I've ever heard. [Emelianenko] is an athlete. He's not afraid of somebody beating him up. He gets punched in the face all the time. What would he be afraid of? Losing? He's not afraid to lose. He's at peace with losing. That's all bull.

"Dana will talk his trash. Brock Lesnar, Frank Mir, they're all trying to goad him. But honestly, [Emelianenko] doesn't listen to any of it. It doesn't affect him. He just does what he does, and if you want to fight him, come on. He'll fight you. Bring it."

MMAjunkie.com Radio broadcasts Monday-Friday at noon ET (9 a.m. PT) live from the Mandalay Bay Resort & Casino's Race & Sports Book. The show is hosted by Gorgeous George, MMAjunkie.com lead staff reporter John Morgan and producer Goze. For more information or to download past episodes, go to www.mmajunkie.com/radio.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, empty shit talk from Millen, how shocking. I really wish all of this back and forth from both sides would just end and they would find some magical way to get Fedor in the UFC. Anybody with half of a brain knows that none of this type of stuff means anything and isnt helping to achieve anything. Its not about fear or wanting to protect someones legacy, its about dollars and cents. All of the talk from both sides is just silly.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

I think it would be best if Brock just went and trained with Fedor for two weeks.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Talk like this from Millen is pointless and stupid. This fight will ONLY happen under the UFC banner with no co-promoting bullsh!t. That means Fedor would need to wake the hell up and leave for the UFC once his contractual obligations for Strikeforce and M-1 are over. However, I truly believe Fedor doesn't even care about a fight with Lesnar. So Fedor will be a slave to M-1 for his entire career and we will miss out on many amazing fights. Oh well. Oh and I HATE Gary Millen...Yes, that's his name.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree 100% with him.

There is absolutely no reason whatsoever in the name of God that Fedor needs to sign with the UFC to prove anything. He's beaten the best in the world for the last decade, and beating a guy with a 4-1 record isn't going to do shit for his career, seriously.

It's disgusting how people think Brock will actually do ANYTHING for his career or legacy. Fedor does not need the UFC, the UFC does not need Fedor.

All this "Fedor needs to join the UFC!" stuff is just annoying now. Fedor doesn't need to fight 4-1 guys, Nog AGAIN, Carwin and Mir. Seriously, he does not.

Fedor doesn't care about what the UFC says, yet the UFC (Dana) is constantly stating things about Fedor when he fights. 

So, who exactly is sore in the ass here? The one that constantly has to remind everyone that he thinks Fedor is overrated, and has to constantly talk about him when he fights, as to make sure the casual fan listens to him so they don't think the greatest HW in the world is outside of the UFC - or Fedor, who couldn't give two shits about Dana or the UFC, he just fights, he has nothing left to prove.

At the end of the day, Fedor does NOT need the UFC in any way shape or form, and the UFC does not need Fedor, even though Dana sure wants to get him in the UFC, and has to constantly talk about him whenever Fedor fights.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

The Fed/M1 team could be the beggining of the end for UFC.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> I agree 100% with him.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason whatsoever in the name of God that Fedor needs to sign with the UFC to prove anything. He's beaten the best in the world for the last decade, and beating a guy with a 4-1 record isn't going to do shit for his career, seriously.
> 
> ...



Exactly, He has been at the top for so long, and this has been a constant point of debate. It gets tiring listening to the same old thing every time Fedor notches up a win.

I'd rather both M1, and the UFC just ignore each other and focus on their own organisations. This is dragging on and on.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> I agree 100% with him.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason whatsoever in the name of God that Fedor needs to sign with the UFC to prove anything. He's beaten the best in the world for the last decade, and beating a guy with a 4-1 record isn't going to do shit for his career, seriously.
> 
> ...


 Beating Lesnar wouldnt do anything for his career? I dont think that's an accurate statement. It would garner him more $, more fame and more publicity then all his previous fights combined, whether thats fair or not, thats a fact. If its about $, fight 3 fights only, how is that the UFC owning your soul?? Make yourself known to the biggest MMA fanbase in the world, sell silly M1 shirts, hats, DVDs etc etc. I honestly think M1 and Fedor are the ones missing the boat by asking for far too much they are not gonna make near what they would just coming to the UFC. See how quickly the casual fan would jump all over his sack if he came to the UFC and beat Lesnar and a couple others?? It would be insanity and personality or not he would really be the biggest star in MMA (he never has been). 

This kind of stuff may not appeal to Fedor but i think the $ appeals to his management, i dont understand how they think they can make more at SF.... and with Fedor fighting once a year.

As for the UFC, they want the best fighters that are also the best draws, thats why Fedor isnt number one on any list to overpay, his skills might be there, but you need a return on investment and he has proven over time he isnt a reliable $ maker.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

alizio said:


> Beating Lesnar wouldnt do anything for his career? I dont think that's an accurate statement. It would garner him more $, more fame and more publicity then all his previous fights combined, whether thats fair or not, thats a fact. If its about $, fight 3 fights only, how is that the UFC owning your soul?? Make yourself known to the biggest MMA fanbase in the world, sell silly M1 shirts, hats, DVDs etc etc. I honestly think M1 and Fedor are the ones missing the boat by asking for far too much they are not gonna make near what they would just coming to the UFC. See how quickly the casual fan would jump all over his sack if he came to the UFC and beat Lesnar and a couple others?? It would be insanity and personality or not he would really be the biggest star in MMA (he never has been).
> 
> This kind of stuff may not appeal to Fedor but i think the $ appeals to his management, i dont understand how they think they can make more at SF.... and with Fedor fighting once a year.
> 
> As for the UFC, they want the best fighters that are also the best draws, thats why Fedor isnt number one on any list to overpay, his skills might be there, but you need a return on investment and he has proven over time he isnt a reliable $ maker.


You do realize that over in Russia, Japan, etc, Fedor is one of the, if not THE most popular fighter in the world, right?

The ONLY country that Fedor is not well known is America. Do you think Fedor cares about how he is looked upon in America, when he is looked at as a huge, major star in other countries? Fame has nothing to do with it, he's already 500x more famous than Brock is if you compare his status in other countries to what Brock has here in America. Fedor carried the torch in the Beijing Olympics, for crying out loud.

Money? The UFC was going to pay him around 1.5 Mill a fight a while back, leaps and bounds beyond what even Brock makes. Trust me, they WANT Fedor, they will pay double what any current UFC fighter makes.

Fedor is making bank right now, he has been his entire career. Also, with a Strikeforce deal, he is able to fight in multiple places, such as Dream, so he has the chance of fighting in other places, thus making even more money.

So, your points:

Fame - Fedor is more famous in the WORLD than Brock wishes he could ever be. Brock is more famous in America, that is all.

Money - Fedor is already making loads of money, he does not need the UFC to do that.

Legacy - Fedor is already considered to be the greatest mixed martial artist of all time. Do you think he really cares if some casual American fans think he is not? No, he does not.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

Look at who their fighters are fighting against, its mostly those in South/North America. All of their fights also occur in America. What happens if you happen to live in other corners of the world?


Compare M1 and UFC top fighters, look at the countries of origin (flags) of opponents. Also notice Anderson Silva's 3 of 4 losses came from Japanese fighters, this shows that the international circuit is very good albiet not as well known to casual American MMA fans.

*M1 fighters*

Fedor Emelianenko 










Gegard Mousasi










*UFC fighters*

Georges St-Pierre










Anderson Silva










Brock Lesnar











Firstly Fedor has 20% ownership of M1-Global, the company started at around the same time as UFC. Its goal has always been to have the best fighters from around the world to compete. The UFC is more localised in America.

Second, M1-Global has a very strong presence in Russia, Europe and Asia. UFC doesnt. 

Thirdly, co-promotion means that UFC promotes within America while M1 promotes in areas they already have a foot print i.e. Russia, Asia and Europe. Withought co-promotion, Fedors fans especially in his home country would not be able to see his fights.

Fourth, Co-promotion means that all profits, LOSSES and RISKS are shared 50-50. 

Finally, Affliction was bought out by the UFC and instead of having its fighters fight on generous existing terms, they thought it easier to dismantle the company and renew the contracts under more stringent and restrictive UFC terms.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> You do realize that over in Russia, Japan, etc, Fedor is one of the, if not THE most popular fighter in the world, right?
> 
> The ONLY country that Fedor is not well known is America. Do you think Fedor cares about how he is looked upon in America, when he is looked at as a huge, major star in other countries? Fame has nothing to do with it, he's already 500x more famous than Brock is if you compare his status in other countries to what Brock has here in America. Fedor carried the torch in the Beijing Olympics, for crying out loud.
> 
> ...


To say that Fedor is more popular worldwide is a bold statement and can never be substantiated. Like it or not Pro wrestling is a huge sport throughout the world and Brock was the face of that sport for some time. The UFC is also a world wide organization and once again , like it or not, Brock is the HW Champ of that outfit. Hell if you just goggle either fighter on the world wide web, Brock has nearly twice as many hits. More info translates to more well known.
If its not about the money, than why is it so important for Fedor to remain essentially a free agent to fight in what ever promo he wants to make even more money?
Fedor is not hands down the greatest mma fighter of all time, that too is debatable. Without a doubt he is top 3, maybe even top 2 IMHO. 
As for this constant quandary, its laughable at this point,. Dana says they (UFC) offer Fedor everything but the kitchen sink (co-promotion) and Fedor, with M-1 turn it down. This guy Millen says , "let's do it for free" which is an utterly ridiculous statement. This isnt Rocky V with a fight going outside the corner bar in South Philly. Both promotions are ultimately a business and the truth of this fight EVER happening lies somewhere in between what Dana and Millen are saying. Dana has taken his fighters over to Pride in the past, so a deal is not ever out of the question. 
Here's an idea: Pay Fedor a one fight deal for the 1.5 million or whatever was offered. He's also eligible for the standard fight bonuses. UFC promotes the fight on a UFC card, Fedor can wear and hang all the M-1 logos he likes for his fight, hell maybe even put a logo somewhere on the cage. Have 5 total fights on the PPV card, and M-1 will receive 20% of the PPV revenue for having Fedor's name on the card. Winner takes both belts. 
I agree that this fight doesn't have to happen for Fedor, he is really comfortable where he is and it looks as if Strikeforce has a few fights lined up for the HW's, which makes it highly unlikely at this point. The fans want it, and that is the fans across the world. (On a side note, Fedor punches so fast and with an enormous amount of power I just want to see him catch Brock with one of those looping right crosses, just once.)


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Ruckus said:


> To say that Fedor is more popular worldwide is a bold statement and can never be substantiated. Like it or not Pro wrestling is a huge sport throughout the world and Brock was the face of that sport for some time. The UFC is also a world wide organization and once again , like it or not, Brock is the HW Champ of that outfit. Hell if you just goggle either fighter on the world wide web, Brock has nearly twice as many hits. More info translates to more well known.
> If its not about the money, than why is it so important for Fedor to remain essentially a free agent to fight in what ever promo he wants to make even more money?
> Fedor is not hands down the greatest mma fighter of all time, that too is debatable. Without a doubt he is top 3, maybe even top 2 IMHO.
> As for this constant quandary, its laughable at this point,. Dana says they (UFC) offer Fedor everything but the kitchen sink (co-promotion) and Fedor, with M-1 turn it down. This guy Millen says , "let's do it for free" which is an utterly ridiculous statement. This isnt Rocky V with a fight going outside the corner bar in South Philly. Both promotions are ultimately a business and the truth of this fight EVER happening lies somewhere in between what Dana and Millen are saying. Dana has taken his fighters over to Pride in the past, so a deal is not ever out of the question.
> ...


Has Brock ever carried the Olympic Torch? Has Brock had the president of his country go and see his fights? Do you think Brock Lesnar is more popular in Japan or Russia than Fedor is? Because the answer to all of these questions is: No. 

Fedor is a great deal more popular in Russia, Japan, etc, than Brock is. People might "know of" Brock over in these places, but he is far, far less popular.

As for money, Fedor is comfortable where he is at. The UFC is not giving Fedor and his management 100% what they want, thus they are not signing a contract. The reason is that they can get all they want from other places, and they do not need the UFC, so they are not going to make a change in what they want, when they don't need to.

As far as him being the greatest mixed martial artist of all time, you would be very hard pressed to find anyone who has followed his career and MMA in general for years to say otherwise. He has done things no one else in the sport has, that is including a decade long win streak.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Pretty conflicted about it...

Have to side with UFC though...they built the MMA scene in the North America and bought out Pride which was their chief competitor. 80% of the world's best fighters are in the UFC so what does that say...

If we as fans petition enough I think Fedor vs Brock will happpen...free, PPV, whatever...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> To say that Fedor is more popular worldwide is a bold statement and can never be substantiated. Like it or not Pro wrestling is a huge sport throughout the world and Brock was the face of that sport for some time. The UFC is also a world wide organization and once again , like it or not, Brock is the HW Champ of that outfit. Hell if you just goggle either fighter on the world wide web, Brock has nearly twice as many hits. More info translates to more well known.
> If its not about the money, than why is it so important for Fedor to remain essentially a free agent to fight in what ever promo he wants to make even more money?
> Fedor is not hands down the greatest mma fighter of all time, that too is debatable. Without a doubt he is top 3, maybe even top 2 IMHO.
> As for this constant quandary, its laughable at this point,. Dana says they (UFC) offer Fedor everything but the kitchen sink (co-promotion) and Fedor, with M-1 turn it down. This guy Millen says , "let's do it for free" which is an utterly ridiculous statement. This isnt Rocky V with a fight going outside the corner bar in South Philly. Both promotions are ultimately a business and the truth of this fight EVER happening lies somewhere in between what Dana and Millen are saying. Dana has taken his fighters over to Pride in the past, so a deal is not ever out of the question.
> ...


Come on man. China has like over 1.3 billion people vs Americas 300 million-ish. As Carson pointed out, he carried the Olympic torch! You do also realize that the population of Japan is 130 million alone! Massive for such a small land space. In terms of sheer numbers, Fedor is easily more well known around the world. The ONLY benefit for Fedor from fighting Brock is his fame stateside. It's 100% clear Fedor cares nothing about the US and rightly so. Like Brock gives a f**k about his perception in the east. And besides, 5.5 million hits watching him doing Rogers in is not exactly harming his fame.

Yes. I want to see him fight Brock. I'm sure we would all like to see it. But that's it. A nice bonus for us fight fans and certainly not something Fedor HAS to do to be recognized as #1. More people in the world rank him as #1 than not. End of argument.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

> Finally, Affliction was bought out by the UFC and instead of having its fighters fight on generous existing terms, they thought it easier to dismantle the company and renew the contracts under more stringent and restrictive UFC terms.


Of course they did. The "generous terms" are part of the reason that Affliction was loosing money as an MMA promotion. You cant just give fighters a ton of money because they can throw a punch! They have to bring the money in first, and they proved to not be able to do so!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> You do realize that over in Russia, Japan, etc, Fedor is one of the, if not THE most popular fighter in the world, right?
> 
> The ONLY country that Fedor is not well known is America. Do you think Fedor cares about how he is looked upon in America, when he is looked at as a huge, major star in other countries? Fame has nothing to do with it, he's already 500x more famous than Brock is if you compare his status in other countries to what Brock has here in America. Fedor carried the torch in the Beijing Olympics, for crying out loud.
> 
> ...


 Sorry. But the numbers dont lie, Fedor isnt even close to the most popular MMA fighter in the world. He cant even compete with weak UFC cards for PPVs. There is a reason every org he was with went broke. Yoy can say it til you are blue in the face, doesnt change the fact Brock made more $ then Fedor in the WWE, had more worldwide exposure and is bigger draw now then Fedor EVER was (most popular PPV MMA card in history was headlined by who??).

Fedor might be the best, but he isnt even close to the most popular. He may be "popular" in all of europe and japan like you say... then why dont they buy his PPVs?? Fact is, he cant out sell the UFCs 2nd tier stars like Rich Franklin, nevermind Brock, GSP or Machida. You seriously misleading yourself if you think Fedor is more famous then Brock, MMA was far from mainstream when he was dominating and most of the fans now werent fans then and have no idea who he is. Even the new ones in europe.... The UFC offered him the most because they could possiblely make him one of the most popular, there marketing is that good. I would venture to say if Bobby Lashley signed with the UFC they could make him more popular and sell more PPVs then Fedor ever has within a year, they just know WTF they are doing and Pride, Affliction and Strikeforce straight up have no clue, which is why they spend too much on Fedor and fold....

BTW even for a few years ago... Chuck Liddell is MUCH more popular around the world and a bigger draw then Fedor.... so is Kimbo Slice...

I do like how most ppl seem to think europe and asia are ahead of the curve and know so much more then we do.... yet cant support a high level organization in either continent and keep it profitable... sounds popular to me. Next your gonna tell me Fedor is more famous then Stone Cold or The Rock or Hulk Hogan.... do you see how Brock was living before MMA? lol he made more $ then almost everybody in MMA already, a mansion in the woods and the $ to pay for $150k training camps... thinking any MMArtist from the past was more well known around the world then any WWE top star is a falsehood.

Again, by far Oscar Robinson is the best basketball player ever... does the average fan know/believe this?? NO. Why?? Because he wasnt around in the heyday of the NBA so players like Jordan, Magic, Bird etc are almost always considered the best ever without mention of Oscar even tho he averaged a triple double one year and stupid better then LBJ numbers this entire career. If you miss the boat on the mainstream popularity of MMA believe me, it will effect his legacy 100% among the new fans, who btw are already the majority and will only continue to be a larger and larger portion of MMA fans. Do you think if he had the chance Oscar would come and dominate guys like Jordan etc?? Of course, he would love it, unfortunately the eras are too far apart and he couldnt, but Fedor can.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

alizio said:


> Sorry. But the numbers dont lie, Fedor isnt even close to the most popular MMA fighter in the world. He cant even compete with weak UFC cards for PPVs. There is a reason every org he was with went broke. Yoy can say it til you are blue in the face, doesnt change the fact Brock made more $ then Fedor in the WWE, had more worldwide exposure and is bigger draw now then Fedor EVER was (most popular PPV MMA card in history was headlined by who??).
> 
> Fedor might be the best, but he isnt even close to the most popular. He may be "popular" in all of europe and japan like you say... then why dont they buy his PPVs?? Fact is, he cant out sell the UFCs 2nd tier stars like Rich Franklin, nevermind Brock, GSP or Machida. You seriously misleading yourself if you think Fedor is more famous then Brock, MMA was far from mainstream when he was dominating and most of the fans now werent fans then and have no idea who he is. Even the new ones in europe.... The UFC offered him the most because they could possiblely make him one of the most popular, there marketing is that good. I would venture to say if Bobby Lashley signed with the UFC they could make him more popular and sell more PPVs then Fedor ever has within a year, they just know WTF they are doing and Pride, Affliction and Strikeforce straight up have no clue, which is why they spend too much on Fedor and fold....
> 
> ...


The MMA artist from the past..... I think you are seriously underestimating how far Fedor's popularity extends. I know you may not see lots of it as you live in the states. I work in Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan and Russia he is like a national hero in all of the above countries, not to mention the bundle of other post soviet countries.

Sure some other orgs have had a hard time recently keeping float, but that has nothing to do with Fedor's popularity more with the business plans they have implemented.


I think you may be a touch off the mark when you downplay his popularity like that. Think outside the box you are only looking at one small piece of the picture.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Mjr said:


> The MMA artist from the past..... I think you are seriously underestimating how far Fedor's popularity extends. I know you may not see lots of it as you live in the states. I work in Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan and Russia he is like a national hero in all of the above countries, not to mention the bundle of other post soviet countries.
> 
> Sure some other orgs have had a hard time recently keeping float, but that has nothing to do with Fedor's popularity more with the business plans they have implemented.
> 
> ...


 Again, words are nice, where are the numbers to show this popularity?? A billion ppl in China love him, all of Russia and all of Japan yet he cant do over 300k in PPVs?? Guess they love him til they have to put $ down?? The only proof i see is lacklustre PPV numbers and organizations going broke giving in to his terms. CBS might give SF another chance, but if the numbers dont get drastically better (i doubt they will) it would be bad business to try to keep a saturday night primetime slot for those weak numbers. SF will get dumped from CBS and not to able to pay Fedor, bank on it.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Dana's ass just hurts because he can't have fedor. 

For once I want to see the UFC management and friends put up or shut up. If they keep saying its all about the fans and for the good of the sport they will co-promote like other have done for them in the past.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

alizio said:


> Again, words are nice, where are the numbers to show this popularity?? A billion ppl in China love him, all of Russia and all of Japan yet he cant do over 300k in PPVs?? Guess they love him til they have to put $ down?? The only proof i see is lacklustre PPV numbers and organizations going broke giving in to his terms. CBS might give SF another chance, but if the numbers dont get drastically better (i doubt they will) it would be bad business to try to keep a saturday night primetime slot for those weak numbers. SF will get dumped from CBS and not to able to pay Fedor, bank on it.


Yes, alizio words are nice.....

You are talking about events that are mostly available exclusively to the US, we have established he doesn't have the popularity base in the US like the USA fighters do, (would you believe that)

Don't take offence to this but you are being rather narrow minded here. Think outside of the bubble that you live in there are other countries where MMA simply does not pay well and MMA events that happen inside the US are not available for them to purchase live. You should feel priviliged that you live in a country where you can pay to see fights when they happen. But disregarding entire countries is a little foolish no?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

alizio said:


> Again, words are nice, where are the numbers to show this popularity?? A billion ppl in China love him, all of Russia and all of Japan yet he cant do over 300k in PPVs?? Guess they love him til they have to put $ down?? The only proof i see is lacklustre PPV numbers and organizations going broke giving in to his terms. CBS might give SF another chance, but if the numbers dont get drastically better (i doubt they will) it would be bad business to try to keep a saturday night primetime slot for those weak numbers. SF will get dumped from CBS and not to able to pay Fedor, bank on it.


PPV's sold do not equal popularity. They are two different things. One is about revenue and the other is about... well, popularity. Yes, Fedor can make more money in the UFC, but he has enough money. The majority of PPV buyers are in the States and Europe but to suggest that most fight fans belong to these continents is wrong.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Mjr said:


> Yes, alizio words are nice.....
> 
> You are talking about events that are mostly available exclusively to the US, we have established he doesn't have the popularity base in the US like the USA fighters do, (would you believe that)
> 
> Don't take offense to this but you are being rather narrow minded here. Think outside of the bubble that you live in there are other countries where MMA simply does not pay well and MMA events that happen inside the US are not available for them to purchase live. You should feel priviliged that you live in a country where you can pay to see fights when they happen. But disregarding entire countries is a little foolish no?


 i guess we have different ideas here. He may be very well known thru out the world, but honestly, you could be the most popular guy in the slums of India but that wont help you get a bigger deal if those ppl arent willing to PAY to see you. Fact is, ppl arent willing to pay to see a Fedor highlighted card in huge numbers, not big enough to make sense to give him a ridiculous deal. MMA numbers only regard ppl that PAY to see the events, hell everybody in japan and russia might be streaming it for free i dont know. But my arguement has actual numbers behind it, yours is basically "trust me, he is REALLY popular, you just dont know". The average MMA fan doesnt know, the average sports fan is NOT an MMA fan. MMA wasnt doing bigger numbers in japan, russia and china then they are doing right now in the USA. Thats the only proof i have, actual numbers.

Are you going to deny that Chuck and Kimbo are more popular worldwide?


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

alizio said:


> Again, words are nice, where are the numbers to show this popularity?? A billion ppl in China love him, all of Russia and all of Japan yet he cant do over 300k in PPVs?? Guess they love him til they have to put $ down?? The only proof i see is lacklustre PPV numbers and organizations going broke giving in to his terms. CBS might give SF another chance, but if the numbers dont get drastically better (i doubt they will) it would be bad business to try to keep a saturday night primetime slot for those weak numbers. SF will get dumped from CBS and not to able to pay Fedor, bank on it.


This. But first, let me say I find it highly presumptuous to say that Fedor is extremely popular in Japan. The reality is Pride went under because they weren't making enough money to support their business. MMA isn't nearly as big in the Japanese society as it is in ours. While I'll certainly agree that, among those who are MMA fans in Japan, Fedor is definitely popular. However, I can guarantee that professional wrestling is far more popular in Japan than MMA is. To say "Fedor is huge in Japan. Japan's population is xxxx" is just complete and utter ignorance. I'm not claiming Brock is any more popular in Japan than Fedor because I'm not from Japan, I don't really know. But I do know that professional wrestling has been popular in Japan since before MMA was around, and that it's still more popular, with Japanese pro wrestlers like Hard Gay being a widely popular part of Japanese television. 

Essentially what the truth of the matter is, Fedor has never sold PPVs well. Regardless of the popularity you claim him to have the truth is still evident.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

GREAT post above me. The MMA fanbase in Japan and these countries isnt half of what it is in the states. You could also argue that Bobb Sapp is more popular then Fedor in Japan, he does songs, tv shows etc etc

believe if, if a few years ago "the next big thing" Brock Lesnar did a WWE tour of Japan with JUST HIM fighting Japanese wrestlers, it would be MUCH BIGGER then anything Fedor has ever done there in terms of sales and $ made. Japan isnt some poor country like Russia or China in terms of its citizens so theres no excuse if Fedor was so popular that Pride went under. Wrestling with NEVER go under in Japan, its much bigger then MMA. Japanese have asmuch disposable income as Americans and support Sumo, Soccer, Wrestling, Karoke and prob a bunch of stuff i dont know about are much more popular then MMA. I hate when ppl make out asia and europe as more knowledgeable and bigger fanbase, not true, MUCH smaller fanbase unwilling to pay for events in big numbers.

As for the ***** and Olympic stuff, seriously, outside of every 4 years who cares about the Olympics or there athletes?? Can you name 4 other russians that ran with the torch?? Prob not, cuz nobody cares. Who the hell watches competitive ***** regularly?? I bet you dont even. I think you are overestimating the reach of both those things.

Japanese LOVE huge guys, monsters and freakshows, whether in wrestling or MMA. They also love the outspoken, flashy fighters. I cant imagine the popularity Brock could have there, he fits the bill to a T.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

alizio said:


> i guess we have different ideas here. He may be very well known thru out the world, but honestly, you could be the most popular guy in the slums of India but that wont help you get a bigger deal
> Are you going to deny that Chuck and Kimbo are more popular worldwide?


I was only debating this comment of yours



> Sorry. But the numbers dont lie, Fedor isnt even close to the most popular MMA fighter in the world


I would also debate that Chuck and Kimbo are not more popular than Fedor worldwide.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Mjr said:


> I was only debating this comment of yours
> 
> 
> 
> I would also debate that Chuck and Kimbo are not more popular than Fedor worldwide.


 they have generated more sales, youtube hits, google hits, watched fights, PPVs, free cards then Fedor has, would you agree?? I dont know how to argue with you on this, you give no hard numbers or proof, just "he is more popular". I guess we have to agree to disagree


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

alizio said:


> GREAT post above me. The MMA fanbase in Japan and these countries isnt half of what it is in the states. You could also argue that Bobb Sapp is more popular then Fedor in Japan, he does songs, tv shows etc etc
> 
> believe if, if a few years ago "the next big thing" Brock Lesnar did a WWE tour of Japan with JUST HIM fighting Japanese wrestlers, it would be MUCH BIGGER then anything Fedor has ever done there in terms of sales and $ made. Japan isnt some poor country like Russia or China in terms of its citizens so theres no excuse if Fedor was so popular that Pride went under. Wrestling with NEVER go under in Japan, its much bigger then MMA. Japanese have asmuch disposable income as Americans and support Sumo, Soccer, Wrestling, Karoke and prob a bunch of stuff i dont know about are much more popular then MMA. I hate when ppl make out asia and europe as more knowledgeable and bigger fanbase, not true, MUCH smaller fanbase unwilling to pay for events in big numbers.
> 
> ...


Well, Brock did Pro Wrestling in Japan for about a year after his WWE stint. I've zero information on how popular he was or how much money he made. Could be interesting. Anybody?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Well, Brock did Pro Wrestling in Japan for about a year after his WWE stint. I've zero information on how popular he was or how much money he made. Could be interesting. Anybody?


In July 2005, in yet another bizarre turn, Lesnar met with WWE head Vince McMahon in what ultimately was a fruitless attempt to resign with WWE. When negotiations with McMahon and the WWE went nowhere, Lesnar returned to Japan and, on October 8th, 2005, defeated Kazuyuki Fujita and Masahiro Chono to win the IWGP Championship. 

He fought two of the biggest names in Japanese wrestling history to win the title, i would think he was pretty popular but ill try to find more.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

alizio said:


> they have generated more sales, youtube hits, google hits, watched fights, PPVs, free cards then Fedor has, would you agree?? I dont know how to argue with you on this, you give no hard numbers or proof, just "he is more popular". I guess we have to agree to disagree


Mate there is a whole world out there, some with limited access to IT ( especially post soviet countries)

I can't give you hard facts, places like Kazakhstan are behind 15 years or so in technology, only a small percentage of people even have a computer at home. It is impossible to gauge. 

All I can say is you look at Fedor's popularity in Russia, he carried the Olympic flag, he is known as an ambassador over there, he is a household name in Russia that is a given.

The only hard evidence I can give you is this.

http://www.google.com/trends/viz?q=...date=all&geo=all&graph=weekly_img&sort=0&sa=N
Fedor blue, Brock Red.

Obviously Brock appears to be more popular, you then however factor in this 



> Currently, Google Trends is only available in English and in Chinese. Hot Trends is only available in English, but both Singapore and India show information specific to their regions. We hope to roll out Google Trends in other regions and languages in the future.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

AceFranklin88 said:


> Talk like this from Millen is pointless and stupid. This fight will ONLY happen under the UFC banner with no co-promoting bullsh!t. That means Fedor would need to wake the hell up and leave for the UFC once his contractual obligations for Strikeforce and M-1 are over. However, I truly believe Fedor doesn't even care about a fight with Lesnar. So Fedor will be a slave to M-1 for his entire career and we will miss out on many amazing fights. Oh well. Oh and I HATE Gary Millen...Yes, that's his name.


I can agree that Millen is a dumbshit but the original interview was probally the smartest thing he has ever said. But let me get this straight you want Fedor to walk away from his own company , leave any org he is with and toss is own endorsements out the window so he can come to the other side of the globe and fight a pampered champ with a 4-1 record to silence a couple 100 ignorant fans and ufc employees ..?:confused02::confused03:



Mjr said:


> Exactly, He has been at the top for so long, and this has been a constant point of debate. It gets tiring listening to the same old thing every time Fedor notches up a win.
> 
> I'd rather both M1, and the UFC just ignore each other and focus on their own organisations. This is dragging on and on.


At this point Dana is jus popping off at the mouth in hopes that spite will get Fedor signed lol..




alizio said:


> Sorry. But the numbers dont lie, Fedor isnt even close to the most popular MMA fighter in the world. He cant even compete with weak UFC cards for PPVs. There is a reason every org he was with went broke. Yoy can say it til you are blue in the face, doesnt change the fact Brock made more $ then Fedor in the WWE, had more worldwide exposure and is bigger draw now then Fedor EVER was (most popular PPV MMA card in history was headlined by who??).


Do you know anything about global mma history? Go do some homework. Seriously. 



alizio said:


> Fedor might be the best, but he isnt even close to the most popular. He may be "popular" in all of europe and japan like you say... then why dont they buy his PPVs?? Fact is, he cant out sell the UFCs 2nd tier stars like Rich Franklin, nevermind Brock, GSP or Machida. You seriously misleading yourself if you think Fedor is more famous then Brock, MMA was far from mainstream when he was dominating and most of the fans now werent fans then and have no idea who he is. Even the new ones in europe.... The UFC offered him the most because they could possiblely make him one of the most popular, there marketing is that good. I would venture to say if Bobby Lashley signed with the UFC they could make him more popular and sell more PPVs then Fedor ever has within a year, they just know WTF they are doing and Pride, Affliction and Strikeforce straight up have no clue, which is why they spend too much on Fedor and fold....


Honestly I wasnt aware that the world as a whole all had access to ppv's .... I wasnt aware that org's fought over Brock like they do with Fedor . You always hear the japanesse world bugging come new years cause they must have the last emp on the biggest show of the year.. Can someone name the last event Fedor didnt headline seriously Id like to know .. WHat was it like 20 fights ago? Yeah hes overrated not very popular.



alizio said:


> BTW even for a few years ago... Chuck Liddell is MUCH more popular around the world and a bigger draw then Fedor.... so is Kimbo Slice...


Kimbo Slice is globally known better then Fedor in the mma world? Where the **** have I been at thats news to me lol...You never cease to amaze me with stupidity. USA is not the world. What we are exposed to daily isnt the same as others on the other side of the pond and visa versa. 





alizio said:


> Again, by far Oscar Robinson is the best basketball player ever... does the average fan know/believe this?? NO. Why?? Because he wasnt around in the heyday of the NBA so players like Jordan, Magic, Bird etc are almost always considered the best ever without mention of Oscar even tho he averaged a triple double one year and stupid better then LBJ numbers this entire career. If you miss the boat on the mainstream popularity of MMA believe me, it will effect his legacy 100% among the new fans, who btw are already the majority and will only continue to be a larger and larger portion of MMA fans. Do you think if he had the chance Oscar would come and dominate guys like Jordan etc?? Of course, he would love it, unfortunately the eras are too far apart and he couldnt, but Fedor can.


WOW what a hypocrite. You can try and jusify a great basketball player but fail to do so with the hate towards Fedor as the greatest mma fighter lol. Oh and the mainstream pop u mean all those kids that think who ever is the current champ in the ufc is the greatest of all times until he loses.. :sarcastic12: 



cabby said:


> Dana's ass just hurts because he can't have fedor.
> 
> For once I want to see the UFC management and friends put up or shut up. If they keep saying its all about the fans and for the good of the sport they will co-promote like other have done for them in the past.


No doubt I always say this.. 


alizio said:


> Are you going to deny that Chuck and Kimbo are more popular worldwide?


I am going to deny that CHUCK and KIMBO are more popular world wide then Fedor. In fact alot of japanesse fans despise the ufc because its a outside company and only really pay attention to whats going on in the whole asian world. Fedor was and has been there.. Chuck a few fights and sent home crying and Kimbo not there at all..


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

I find it funny that all these fans come around after TUF 1 and now think that the UFC is the best thing since sliced bread and that all the UFC fighters are hands down the best in the world and if you don't fight for the UFC you just aren't that good of a fighter.

Fact of the matter is that MMA has been and is more popular in Asia, probably always will be. Fedor is a superstar in Japan and Russia. If you think the UFC is so popular then why do they have trouble until recently selling out small arenas? Hell, Pride was selling out huge stadiums almost 10 years ago with attendance normally around 60k people. Pride (as far as I know) also had the highest attendance ever at an MMA event...over 70k people.

Fact of the matter is that yes Brock is more popular here in the States because the casual fan thinks the UFC is the best and everything else is just second best. On the other hand Fedor worldwide is by far the more popular fighter.

I never have put too much stock in the American fan anyhow. Just watch an American event i.e. UFC and all you hear is booing for most of the event. At least the Japanese events they have the descency to not boo. They respect MMA, they don't just want to see two barroom brawlers beat the shit out of eachother like most American fans.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I would love to see Brock/Fedor, but i dont think that the UFC should have to owe M-1 a damn thing for this fight to happen. M-1 was trying to do the smart thing for there company, which is basically sponge off of the UFC's success in North America and parts of Europe. No one did the UFC any favors when they were coming up, they built there own success without any help, why the hell would they want to help M-1? The UFC has done fine without Fedor and will continue to do so without him. The UFC tried to give the fans (namely the true fans that follow the sport as a whole) what they want by signing Fedor, they dont need Fedor to sell pay per views. I dont think Fedor would actually do a whole lot to sell pay per views (he might after a few more fights in Strikeforce, but at the moment he isnt even one of the top ten most popular fighters in North America, imho). Just my two cents.


----------



## awf (Jan 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> Again, words are nice, where are the numbers to show this popularity?? A billion ppl in China love him, all of Russia and all of Japan yet he cant do over 300k in PPVs?? Guess they love him til they have to put $ down?? The only proof i see is lacklustre PPV numbers and organizations going broke giving in to his terms. CBS might give SF another chance, but if the numbers dont get drastically better (i doubt they will) it would be bad business to try to keep a saturday night primetime slot for those weak numbers. SF will get dumped from CBS and not to able to pay Fedor, bank on it.


You are talking out you're ass. Im from Norway and I would by a Fedor ppw in a heart beat, but that is not possible here. I can't even find a pub in the capitol that shows it. I have to stream the fights online the day after. 

All my friends know who Fedor is. Not many know who Brock is. Also, the poverty in countries like China and Russia is extreme and the average guy will not have money for the ppv luxery. There is absolutly now way Brock is bigger than Fedor world wide.


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

Since all the "UFC fans" think that the UFC has hands down the best fighters in the world just look at some of the guys that came over from Pride...

Fabricio Werdum: Was 4-2 in Pride and is currently 2-2 in the UFC losing to AA and then beating Gonzaga (widely regarded as one of the best UFC heavyweights). He also beat Brandon Vera who is considered one of the higher ranking guys in the UFC by a lot of people.

Anderson Silva: Was 3-2 in Pride. He's currently unbeaten in the UFC and holds a title.

Shogun Rua: Was 12-1 in Pride. He's lost once in the UFC to Forrest Griffin. Lost an extremely controversial fight against Machida for the LHW title that most think he won.

Big Nog: Was 17-3 in Pride with all losses coming by way of Fedor. Currently 3-1 in the UFC with his only loss coming directly after a life threatening illness. Considered to be one of the best HW's in the UFC. Held the title for a short while.

Quinton Jackson: Was 12-5 in Pride. Currently 5-1 in the UFC and held the LHW title.

Dan Henderson: Was 13-5 in Pride. Held a 5-2 record in the UFC with his first fight coming out of Pride for the title against Rampage Jackson (former Pride fighter).

Paulo Filho: Was 7-0 in Pride. Had a 2-1 record in WEC and was the champ before leaving.

The way that most UFC fans make it sound nobody could come from anywhere else and do anything against the beasts they have in the UFC, but that's not the case. Several of the guys from Pride came over and did quite well in the UFC and even won some titles. Not all of the guys from Pride did well in the UFC, but there were several who did, which proves that there are good fighters out there who ARE NOT fighting for the UFC. Also it should be noted that none of these guys would want a piece of Fedor. As a matter of fact probably one of the few guys that most UFC fans think would even remotely stand a chance with Brock is big Nog...funny thing is that Fedor beat him down not once, not twice, but three times when he was in his prime...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I actually REALLY like the idea of what Millen is implying. I've always wondered why Couture did not do the same thing.



Most of the MMA gyms I've ever been to have a full sized regulation cage. Why not just get a lot of ringdoctors, an official ref (possibly working off the books in an "exhibition" circumstance) and set up a fight?

This way, Lesnar vs Fedor wouldn't go on either person's record. It would straight up be UFC backing up all their smacktalk.



Maybe set it live streaming online for a price? I'm sure Lesnar would demand to get paid but as stated in the article Fedor would do it for free. 



and lol @ Frank Mir thinking Fedor is ducking him. Man that guy is FULL of himself.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

BlacklistShaun said:


> Since all the "UFC fans" think that the UFC has hands down the best fighters in the world just look at some of the guys that came over from Pride...
> 
> Fabricio Werdum: Was 4-2 in Pride and is currently 2-2 in the UFC losing to AA and then beating Gonzaga (widely regarded as one of the best UFC heavyweights). He also beat Brandon Vera who is considered one of the higher ranking guys in the UFC by a lot of people.
> 
> ...


 i didnt see anybody in this thread say the UFC has all the best fighters. Obv theres are elite fighters in other orgs. Obv Fedor is elite or we wouldnt be argueing this.

Love it or hate it, North America is the biggest market for MMA. You can say theres more fans here or there but PAYING fans are the ones that matter or a fighter doesnt get paid and neither does the company. A smart company caters to the paying fans 1st and makes them their main objective which is why you see the UFC being genius and going after countries that have historically supported boxing PPVs (phillipines, mexico and latin america, england, australia) and not ones that historically havent (russia, china).

In fact, i think the UFC is so genius in this whole situation because they are making ppl overpay for Fedor, they are making ppl overpay for any talent and its making companies go broke.

Khov, if you really believe that "free" smack talk... wow... fedor wont fight anywhere without having co-promotion rights but you think m1 is gonna put on that fight free for fun huh?? I guess the fight before it will be Rashad vs Rampage for free aswell.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Pointless posturing.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> Khov, if you really believe that "free" smack talk... wow... fedor wont fight anywhere without having co-promotion rights but you think m1 is gonna put on that fight free for fun huh?? I guess the fight before it will be Rashad vs Rampage for free aswell.


What?

The exposure would be great for M1 and the Red Devils and Fedor. When Fedor crushes the UFC's #1 HW live it will help his american market considerably.


It will not help the UFC's american market - it will do the opposite.


That is why this fight will not happen. DW wants to call Fedor HIS fighter before he beats his #2 fighter.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

Fedor eats brock for breakfast. Brock barges in at-risk of taking a few hits in order to get the takedown. Fedor lays him out cold before a takedown occurs. Brock knows this, Fedor knows this, MMA fans know this as well. The only reason one would ever want to see this fight would be to expose Brock for what he is...an evolving B level MMA fighter that has had fights that match well with his style. Get a great striker in there with decent TDD.....he's toast.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

daveh98 said:


> Fedor eats brock for breakfast. Brock barges in at-risk of taking a few hits in order to get the takedown. Fedor lays him out cold before a takedown occurs. Brock knows this, Fedor knows this, MMA fans know this as well. The only reason one would ever want to see this fight would be to expose Brock for what he is...an evolving B level MMA fighter that has had fights that match well with his style. Get a great striker in there with decent TDD.....he's toast.


 No, MMA fans who only watched Fedors last couple fights think this. Ones who have watched him face other wrestlers have seen him be taken down so to think Brock would get insta KO'd on his 1st attempt is a very long shot at best and laughable at worst. 

Fedor is not a KO artist. He has KO power but thats not his normal way of winning fights, esp one shot KOs.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Is this a joke Brock is more popular then Fedor lol
Yeah an Kobe is more popular that David Beckham


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

alizio said:


> No, MMA fans who only watched Fedors last couple fights think this. Ones who have watched him face other wrestlers have seen him be taken down so to think Brock would get insta KO'd on his 1st attempt is a very long shot at best and laughable at worst.
> 
> Fedor is not a KO artist. He has KO power but thats not his normal way of winning fights, esp one shot KOs.


Come on man, are you for real??

There are a few guys that have taken Fedor down...yes. Ask Randleman and Coleman what happened when they took him down...they got tapped A.S.A.P.

I don't think anyone who's a UFC nuthugger would disagree that big Nog is probably the best submission guy fighting for the UFC...he's not as good as Fedor on the ground and that showed in their fights when Fedor schooled him on the ground. Nog looked helpless as he was beaten senseless on the ground.

I mean I don't see what you think Brock has on Fedor?? Randy was schooling Brock standing and Fedor is a much better and more powerful stand up fighter than Randy. Mir has submitted Brock on the ground (even though it was luck) and he's not half the ground guy that Fedor is.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

BlacklistShaun said:


> Come on man, are you for real??
> 
> There are a few guys that have taken Fedor down...yes. Ask Randleman and Coleman what happened when they took him down...they got tapped A.S.A.P.
> 
> ...


 again, i didnt say brock is assured a win,but the poster above me is insinuating that Brock would get KO'd just coming in for a takedown, which i personally find ridiculous, Fedor may very well have an advantage on the ground, but as i alluded to in other posts, if he somehow found himself against the cage with Brock on top like he did against Brett, it could be big trouble.

Fedor might KO Brock but i dont see it happening early and esp not on the 1st takedown, he is great, but thats not really his style. If others wrestlers could take him down i think Brock could, its just a matter of what would happen after that.

All those wrestlers he faced were in a ring, its an extreme advantage for wrestlers in that cage. I think SF would do well to avoid him facing an elite wrestler til he has more cage experience, one mistake could be disater and he made that mistake vs Rogers only Brett doesnt have the tools to capitilize, others might. Then again, Werdum or Overeem are neither elite wrestlers so all very favorable matchups for fedor in that cage for the forseeable future.

As for Randy schooling Brock, i hear this often, some say he outwrestled brock, some say he out struck brock. i had Brock winning that 1st round with control on the cage and a late takedown and a bit of GnP, Randy landed nothing signifigant and never had brock in trouble the entire fight, how is that schooled?? How is being KO'd schooling somebody standing?? By the same standard GG schooled Carwin standing, i rather be the schoolie if thats being schooled.

Fedor has tremendous respect for Randy and wanted to fight him aswell. Ppl are acting like Randy is some joke but i dont think Fedor thinks that.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd like to see Brock fighting Fedor in his hometown. Fedor's fans and skinheads would murder Brock there even before the match and **** Dana White also due to his offensive speeches, then bury him in snow in a middle of nowhere.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> I'd like to see Brock fighting Fedor in his hometown. Fedor's fans and skinheads would murder Brock there even before the match and **** Dana White also due to his offensive speeches, then bury him in snow in a middle of nowhere.


 skinheads?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

We have tons of guys hating everyone who is not the Russian or doesn't look like one, mostly Asians and black guys. They can even kill you for no other reason. But I'm not one of them and never was.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> We have tons of guys hating everyone who is not the Russian or doesn't look like one, mostly Asians and black guys. They can even kill you for no other reason. But I'm not one of them and never was.


 scary and weird, i thought skinheads were aryan and that they didnt like russians?? i guess theres idiots everywhere tho. Brock looks german imo, they hate germans too?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

> Ask Randleman and Coleman what happened when they took him down...they got tapped A.S.A.P.


Not trying to start an argument or anything but Lesnar is a helluva lot bigger and stronger than those 2 guys. He also looked pretty good neutralising Mir on the ground.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> scary and weird, i thought skinheads were aryan and that they didnt like russians?? i guess theres idiots everywhere tho. Brock looks german imo, they hate germans too?


Actually these individuals exist all over the globe, they're like "true" patriots of their countries, especially they hate when someone from a different country dates a russian girl, for instance. My guess, those ideas were taken from Germany of 1920-1930s. It's not like they're everywhere, but in big cities like Moscow, St-Peterburg and Ekaterinburg it's kind of a really noticeable problem. But there're opposite groups also.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

alizio said:


> i guess we have different ideas here. He may be very well known thru out the world, but honestly, you could be the most popular guy in the slums of India but that wont help you get a bigger deal if those ppl arent willing to PAY to see you. Fact is, ppl arent willing to pay to see a Fedor highlighted card in huge numbers, not big enough to make sense to give him a ridiculous deal. MMA numbers only regard ppl that PAY to see the events, hell everybody in japan and russia might be streaming it for free i dont know. But my arguement has actual numbers behind it, yours is basically "trust me, he is REALLY popular, you just dont know". The average MMA fan doesnt know, the average sports fan is NOT an MMA fan. MMA wasnt doing bigger numbers in japan, russia and china then they are doing right now in the USA. Thats the only proof i have, actual numbers.
> 
> Are you going to deny that Chuck and Kimbo are more popular worldwide?


Your "actual numbers" are based on AMERICAN PPV sales. Many in Russia and other places do not have the money to buy PPV events. Fedor carried the Olympic Torch and the President of his country goes to watch his fights. Is Brock so popular that Obama plans to go and watch Fedor fight Carwin? Or is he going to hold the Olympic Torch anytime soon? In other countries, Fedor is a major star, he is absolutely huge.

For Fedor, that's all the fame he needs. He doesn't NEED American fans to know who he is. He's making a lot of money at SF and he isn't having to bend over for the UFC to do it. 

Fedor's fame is set in stone in the world. He has "running the Olympic Torch" and having the President of his country go to see him fight on his resume of "popularity". Brock could only wish to be praised as such.

At the end of the day, Fedor doesn't need the UFC in any way shape or form. He's already THE most popular guy in Russia when it comes to MMA, that would be like you being the most popular guy here in America. You wouldn't care if people from Russia thought anything of you, you're from America. That is how Fedor is. He's a giant star in Russia and Japan, that's all that counts to him. What American fans think is far down on his list of things to care about. Now, if he NEEDED more American fans than he has already to make any sort of money, that would be a different story. However, he's making A LOT of money and has no part of the UFC, he doesn't need to have a part of the UFC, so he's not going to break all his demands in the contract for something he does not need.

He is perfectly happy where he is.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

M1 is a joke, its so easy to trash-talk when you know there is no hope of being called on your bluff.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

All Bullshit arguments aside...Honestly I think with a year or so nd a few more fights under Brock's belt, that Brock would beat Fedor down. Obviously due minly to size and strength but hell id' go out on limb nd say he could probably do just that if it was his next fight.

Fedor will allways be the better "Fighter" but Brock would probably win. I really hate saying something like that and pray to god im wrong but that's how I see it.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

all i know is one of my favourite fighter is big nog who is amazing and is one of the top hw and could possibly beat brock. But i know that big nog in his prime was one hell of a fighter but could not beat fedor.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> All Bullshit arguments aside...Honestly I think with a year or so nd a few more fights under Brock's belt, that Brock would beat Fedor down. Obviously due minly to size and strength but hell id' go out on limb nd say he could probably do just that if it was his next fight.
> 
> Fedor will allways be the better "Fighter" but Brock would probably win. I really hate saying something like that and pray to god im wrong but that's how I see it.


what happens to brock if shane carwin stops him? Does the brock vs fedor thing stop?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess it would do one thing, shut everyone the hell up.


----------



## Sevren (Sep 10, 2009)

alizio said:


> No, MMA fans who only watched Fedors last couple fights think this. Ones who have watched him face other wrestlers have seen him be taken down so to think Brock would get insta KO'd on his 1st attempt is a very long shot at best and laughable at worst.


Dana, is that you?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> I agree 100% with him.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason whatsoever in the name of God that Fedor needs to sign with the UFC to prove anything. He's beaten the best in the world for the last decade, and beating a guy with a 4-1 record isn't going to do shit for his career, seriously.
> 
> ...


 
^^^This^^^



Michael Carson said:


> You do realize that over in Russia, Japan, etc, Fedor is one of the, if not THE most popular fighter in the world, right?
> 
> The ONLY country that Fedor is not well known is America. Do you think Fedor cares about how he is looked upon in America, when he is looked at as a huge, major star in other countries? Fame has nothing to do with it, he's already 500x more famous than Brock is if you compare his status in other countries to what Brock has here in America. Fedor carried the torch in the Beijing Olympics, for crying out loud.
> 
> ...


 
^^^AND THIS^^^


I would add that for America being the country he is least popular in....he's a pretty popular dude, they talk about him o my local sports radio now....

Worldwide...certainly 12 time ***** Champ, not 1st and 2nd like 12 TWELVE time....

Dana wants Fedor and cnt have what he want so he kinda pulls a corporate Rampage and throws tantrums about Fedor....

Lastly, its really not about anything more than Honor for him he enjoys representing his country and he lives a very modest life. What we care so much about money, image, power....simply Fedor does not!!! So Dana has no leverage on top of being stubborn...



Biowza said:


> M1 is a joke, its so easy to trash-talk when you know there is no hope of being called on your bluff.


 
I'm pretty confident they would do the fight, but Dana wouldnt...ever. I dont see why they M-1 are a joke when the UFC cannot come to terms and accept a co-promotion....Dana is the joke he didnt get what he wants and he knows that had he not aired those championship fights for free on Spike those numbers for CBS would have been even higher.....

Dana is the joke cuz he cannot reason with the one person he wants the most....so now the shit talking on his part comes and this article is him being called on it....imho...


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

people always take one side or the other so extremely. Both sides are doing what they are doing for their best interest and neither is wrong in doing so. Fedor doesn't want a strict contract and the UFC doesn't want to co-promote, you can't blame either because there is a lot reasoning behind both. I mean, who on this forum would know any more about the business than those who are actually in the business.


----------



## ejx (Aug 11, 2009)

I only read the first 3 pages so this might have already been stated, but as far as popularity goes I think you Fedors backers are underestimating Brock. Yeah, in and around Russia Fedor is much much more popular. As Carson said, Fedor carried the flag in the Olympics. Obviously Brock would never carry the U.S. flag but that's only because the U.S. is light years ahead of Russia as far as Olympic Sports go. We just have more candidates in that department.

Let's pretend for a second that Brock never wrestled. Let's say he went right from college into MMA. If he went 4-1 in MMA, he wouldn't even be relevant. But, he did wrestle. Pro wrestling in Japan is huge. Absolutely huge. Brock wrestled quite a few times in Japan is became extremely popular. IMHO Brock is more popular in that area than Fedor, only because of his stint in pro wrestling.

As far as the fight goes, somebody stated earlier that fighting a 4-1 fighter does nothing for Fedors career. I'm sorry, that's just crap. If fighting Brock Lesnar won't do anything for your career, then your career is over. He just beat Brett Rogers...how is beating a very average fighter in Brett Rogers better for your career than fighting Brock Lesnar? Answer: it's not...and don't kid yourself by thinking otherwise.

Personally, I think Fedor could retire now and some people would think he's the best, some wouldn't. You fight for 2 reasons...1-because you love it, and 2-to be the best. Forget about Lesnars record, that argument is crap. Brock Lesnar is not most fighters, he didn't need to work his way up and pad his record before he got his shot. Whether he deserved it or not, he got his shot early and he took advantage of it. He's the top heavyweight in the top promotion in the world, that doesn't happen by accident. You don't win a title on accident either.

It's simple, if Fedor wants to be the best (and I think it's pretty obvious he does) he needs to fight the best. There's no heavyweight in his current promotion that'll do anything for his career. He can run through that division and people will look at his record and say "omfg lolz he be da beztesst everzzz!", but I expect him to beat them. They are not at his insanely high level, and none of them ever will be.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

brock lesnar could not finish a middle age man on the floor, fedor is a wizard on the floor and is well rounded everywhere, he's the only fighter i can say in mma with no holes in the game.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> Actually these individuals exist all over the globe, they're like "true" patriots of their countries, especially they hate when someone from a different country dates a russian girl, for instance. My guess, those ideas were taken from Germany of 1920-1930s. It's not like they're everywhere, but in big cities like Moscow, St-Peterburg and Ekaterinburg it's kind of a really noticeable problem. But there're opposite groups also.


Pure saxom pride.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

If Carwin KO'd Lesnar, all this would stop. People only want to see Fedor in the UFC because he could face Brock. For me, Fedor vs. Cain, Carwin, Mir, JDS doesn't interest me enough to dream of the UFC getting him. Hell, I'd go as far as saying that if Lesnar loses the title before the chance of a Fedor fight, Fedor should just retire. Cain and Carwin would get armbarred while JDS would get KO'd and Mir would got pounded from the guard.

The reason I say this is because Lesnar vs. Fedor would be a chance for MMA to finally have that big time match that breaks every record boxing has held in the US (or even Europe+Russia also). This is big since Fedor is the best while Lesnar is a star. Lesnar, also, is smart and he'd bring in a game plan to give Fedor trouble since he knows better than anyone listed in the first paragraph how to use his size. 

The thing with Carwin or Cain or anyone vs. Fedor just doesn't ring the same bell. These guys don't draw interest and haven't ever had a big time match (outside of Cain vs. Rothwell, which is minuscule).


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

forget brock vs fedor....anderson silva vs fedor is a better match up.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> No, MMA fans who only watched Fedors last couple fights think this. Ones who have watched him face other wrestlers have seen him be taken down so to think Brock would get insta KO'd on his 1st attempt is a very long shot at best and laughable at worst.
> 
> Fedor is not a KO artist. He has KO power but thats not his normal way of winning fights, esp one shot KOs.


Crazy bro....



ejx said:


> I only read the first 3 pages so this might have already been stated, but as far as popularity goes I think you Fedors backers are underestimating Brock. Yeah, in and around Russia Fedor is much much more popular. As Carson said, Fedor carried the flag in the Olympics. Obviously Brock would never carry the U.S. flag but that's only because the U.S. is light years ahead of Russia as far as Olympic Sports go. We just have more candidates in that department.
> 
> Let's pretend for a second that Brock never wrestled. Let's say he went right from college into MMA. If he went 4-1 in MMA, he wouldn't even be relevant. But, he did wrestle. Pro wrestling in Japan is huge. Absolutely huge. Brock wrestled quite a few times in Japan is became extremely popular. IMHO Brock is more popular in that area than Fedor, only because of his stint in pro wrestling.
> 
> ...


 
There is always gonna be the next if you wanna be the bet you have to beat the best guy out there so when do you retire??? Or do you keep going till you lose?? Dana wants to stamp the UFC by either owning or being able to say one of his fighters beat Fedor....


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

alizio said:


> In July 2005, in yet another bizarre turn, Lesnar met with WWE head Vince McMahon in what ultimately was a fruitless attempt to resign with WWE. When negotiations with McMahon and the WWE went nowhere, Lesnar returned to Japan and, on October 8th, 2005, defeated Kazuyuki Fujita and Masahiro Chono to win the IWGP Championship.
> 
> He fought two of the biggest names in Japanese wrestling history to win the title, i would think he was pretty popular but ill try to find more.


You failed to mention that was a short stint and was dropped from the show because his visa fell through and he had to vacate the show with out defending.


----------



## ejx (Aug 11, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> There is always gonna be the next if you wanna be the bet you have to beat the best guy out there so when do you retire??? Or do you keep going till you lose?? Dana wants to stamp the UFC by either owning or being able to say one of his fighters beat Fedor....


While this is true, the point I'm trying to make (which honestly got lost in my ramble) is to the people saying Fedor fighting Lesnar does nothing for Fedors career. How is fighting Brett Rogers good for his career, and fighting Brock pointless? I just don't get that argument. There's nobody in Strikeforce right now that Fedor can fight and have a positive effect on his career besides padding his record.

Is Fedor the best HW in the world? I think so. But I won't lie, everytime Fedor enters a fight against average guys I lose respect for him.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ejx said:


> I only read the first 3 pages so this might have already been stated, but as far as popularity goes I think you Fedors backers are underestimating Brock. Yeah, in and around Russia Fedor is much much more popular. As Carson said, Fedor carried the flag in the Olympics. Obviously Brock would never carry the U.S. flag but that's only because the U.S. is light years ahead of Russia as far as Olympic Sports go. We just have more candidates in that department.
> 
> Let's pretend for a second that Brock never wrestled. Let's say he went right from college into MMA. If he went 4-1 in MMA, he wouldn't even be relevant. But, he did wrestle. Pro wrestling in Japan is huge. Absolutely huge. Brock wrestled quite a few times in Japan is became extremely popular. IMHO Brock is more popular in that area than Fedor, only because of his stint in pro wrestling.
> 
> ...


You are missing the point of his "fame". He doesn't care what American fans think. In Russia, regardless of the reason, he is in very high standing, and that's all he cares about. He is very popular and respected in Russia and Japan, he does not care to be so in America.

As far as him having nothing to gain from fighting a 4-1 guy, it's absolutely true. He has had nothing to gain from fighting Rogers, either. Fedor has nothing to gain or prove anywhere to anyone. He's been the #1 undisupted HW fighter in the world for the last 6 or 7 years. Lesnar is no different than fighting Rogers, in that both have very small careers thus far and both have not proved themselves in the MMA world. Fedor has proved himself time and time again, beating old guards who were considered the greatest in the world at the time, as well as beating new up and coming fighters, such as Rogers. 

Fedor has already been proven as the best in the world many times over, he's not like Machida who is still trying to find his place in MMA and needs wins, needs big fights, needs this or that. Fedor's been there, done that, multiple times, and he has always, without fail, been the winner.

Lesnar, who is 4-1, will do absolutely nothing for his career, the same as Rogers did absolutely nothing for his career, it was just another win on his resume.

Fedor could retire now and go down as the greatest MMA HW, and many, many would say the greatest mixed martial artist of all time.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ejx said:


> \He's the top heavyweight in the top promotion in the world, that doesn't happen by accident. You don't win a title on accident either.


That doesn't matter around here man, I've tried to point that out like a hundred times and nobody thinks the reality of the situation applies.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

rabakill said:


> That doesn't matter around here man, I've tried to point that out like a hundred times and nobody thinks the reality of the situation applies.


He had 2 fights in the UFC before gifted a title shot, one of those he lost, and the man he beat to get a title shot was Heath, who was far down on the list of best HW fighters. Since then, he's beaten Randy, and old man who is, whether you think so or not, is on his way out, and Mir, the guy he already lost to once. This does not make him the best heavyweight in the world, not even close.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ejx said:


> While this is true, the point I'm trying to make (which honestly got lost in my ramble) is to the people saying Fedor fighting Lesnar does nothing for Fedors career. How is fighting Brett Rogers good for his career, and fighting Brock pointless? I just don't get that argument. There's nobody in Strikeforce right now that Fedor can fight and have a positive effect on his career besides padding his record.
> 
> Is Fedor the best HW in the world? I think so. But I won't lie, everytime Fedor enters a fight against average guys I lose respect for him.


 
I dont think it would be pointless, but I can guarantee that the next day there would be 3 threads on who Fedor should fight next or who might beat him, watch Barnetts name will come back up.....

I would love to see the fight, but Fedor doesnt run from anyone, Dana is gonna have to wiggle or its not gonna happen....that simple....

If it doesnt happen I think Fedor isnt the one with a legacy to prove...Brock at 4-1 will be....


----------



## ejx (Aug 11, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> He had 2 fights in the UFC before gifted a title shot, one of those he lost, and the man he beat to get a title shot was Heath, who was far down on the list of best HW fighters. Since then, he's beaten Randy, and old man who is, whether you think so or not, is on his way out, and Mir, the guy he already lost to once. This does not make him the best heavyweight in the world, not even close.


It's not a matter how who he beat, but how easily he did it. Obviously if he beat scrubs that line makes no sense but he beat 2 very good fighters...and Heath Herring. I think you're seriously underestimating Brock here. We all know his style isn't flashy, but it gets the job done. He out wrestles his opponents and ground and pounds them. He'll never win fight of the night that way, but who cares.

I posted this in another thread once. If Fedor fought Brock today, Fedor would run circles around him (figuratively speaking of course...running circles around somebody in a fight isn't the smartest thing to do, but I digress). However, if they fought in a year or 2 from now, Brock may very well win. Brock is getting better in leaps and bounds. How many fighters do you think there are in the world that can beat him right now? I mean, anybody can win any fight with 1 lucky punch but c'mon. Brock is without a doubt a top 5 HW right now.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> He had 2 fights in the UFC before gifted a title shot, one of those he lost, and the man he beat to get a title shot was Heath, who was far down on the list of best HW fighters. Since then, he's beaten Randy, and old man who is, whether you think so or not, is on his way out, and Mir, the guy he already lost to once. This does not make him the best heavyweight in the world, not even close.


hmm...did I ever say he was the best heavyweight in the world? I don't remember but you seem to. He's the hw champ in the biggest organization after beating 3 guys in a row. That's the plain and simple reality as many people see it regardless of how illegitimate you think his opponents were or how badly he didn't deserve the shot. It's not like I don't agree with some of your points, but people are so much harder on the guy than he deserves. I'm not deluded, Carwin stands a really good shot at knocking out lesnar or at least getting a knock down then getting a tko. But I have to cheer for the guy who keeps me on the edge of my seat. Admit it, we are all going to watch Lesnar fight just to see what happens and that's what he brings to the UFC, a level of excitement and entertainment that few others can.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ejx said:


> It's not a matter how who he beat, but how easily he did it. Obviously if he beat scrubs that line makes no sense but he beat 2 very good fighters...and Heath Herring. I think you're seriously underestimating Brock here. We all know his style isn't flashy, but it gets the job done. He out wrestles his opponents and ground and pounds them. He'll never win fight of the night that way, but who cares.
> 
> I posted this in another thread once. If Fedor fought Brock today, Fedor would run circles around him (figuratively speaking of course...running circles around somebody in a fight isn't the smartest thing to do, but I digress). However, if they fought in a year or 2 from now, Brock may very well win. Brock is getting better in leaps and bounds. How many fighters do you think there are in the world that can beat him right now? I mean, anybody can win any fight with 1 lucky punch but c'mon. Brock is without a doubt a top 5 HW right now.


Yes, Brock is a top 5 heavyweight. Do you know how many top 5 heavywieghts Fedor has aboslutely crushed in his almost decade long win streak? Brock is just like any other top 5 heavyweight Fedor has mauled, the only difference is most of Fedor's wins over top 5 heavyweights actually have solid, long, proven records, where as Brock is a 4-1 fighter, who has one of his very few wins over someone who beat him, so he is 1-1 with that guy (Mir).

Brock is just another top 5 guy who is nothing special. He is not proven, he has beaten some solid guys, those being Mir and Randy.

Are you really trrying to convince me that Fedor, a man who has 31 wins and no loses (you know what I mean), many of those over top 10, top 5, and even #2 guys, has something to gain by figthing another top 5 guy who has a total of 4 wins with 1 loss, and one of those wins is against the guy he already lost to?

It isn't going to fly, at all.



rabakill said:


> hmm...did I ever say he was the best heavyweight in the world? I don't remember but you seem to. He's the hw champ in the biggest organization after beating 3 guys in a row. That's the plain and simple reality as many people see it regardless of how illegitimate you think his opponents were or how badly he didn't deserve the shot. It's not like I don't agree with some of your points, but people are so much harder on the guy than he deserves. I'm not deluded, Carwin stands a really good shot at knocking out lesnar or at least getting a knock down then getting a tko. But I have to cheer for the guy who keeps me on the edge of my seat. Admit it, we are all going to watch Lesnar fight just to see what happens and that's what he brings to the UFC, a level of excitement and entertainment that few others can.


Well, that's fine. If you find him exciting, there's nothing wrong with that nore will I try to debate that. However, I will debate tooth and nail that Brock, a guy with a 4-1 record, who was gifted his title shot for beating Heath, a low ranked HW, and having only 2 other wins besides that, can have any sort of impact whatsoever on Fedor's resume.

Seriously, Fedor has beaten the best in the world for the last 7 years, he's gone undefeated for almost a decade, and has beaten some of the best fighters in the world when they were in their prime, and I'm expected to believe a 4-1 guy is who Fedor should be fighting? 

Fedor should be fighting whomever the hell he pleases, he's earned that right, and it's an insult to him that people think after so many years of dominance, so many years of beating top guys and going undefeated, that Brock Lesnar, a guy who has 3 wins and 1 loss in the UFC, one of those wins over the guy he lost to, is the man Fedor should be aiming for.

What is this sport coming to?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Seriously, Fedor has beaten the best in the world for the last 7 years, he's gone undefeated for almost a decade, and has beaten some of the best fighters in the world when they were in their prime, and I'm expected to believe a 4-1 guy is who Fedor should be fighting?
> 
> Fedor should be fighting whomever the hell he pleases, he's earned that right, and it's an insult to him that people think after so many years of dominance, so many years of beating top guys and going undefeated, that Brock Lesnar, a guy who has 3 wins and 1 loss in the UFC, one of those wins over the guy he lost to, is the man Fedor should be aiming for.
> 
> What is this sport coming to?


Your points are valid, except for one thing. That Fedor shouldn't aim for Lesnar. Here is why, and it has nothing to do with histories or credentials. If they don't fight, it will be the biggest fight in history, that never happened. On paper, Lesnar's record is pathetic in comparison to Fedor, I know it, you know it but that's not the point of why people want to see the fight. Never has there been a man with such a combination of brute strength, size and speed, it would truly be an amazing fight to see. A man with endless heart and years of experience versus the greatest physical specimen mma has ever seen (yet, unless Mariusz is able to compete and still be healthy), it's a dream fight for the kind of people who got into mma at the start just to see whether a karate guy or a taewkando would win in a fight.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

rabakill said:


> Your points are valid, except for one thing. That Fedor shouldn't aim for Lesnar. Here is why, and it has nothing to do with histories or credentials. If they don't fight, it will be the biggest fight in history, that never happened. On paper, Lesnar's record is pathetic in comparison to Fedor, I know it, you know it but that's not the point of why people want to see the fight. Never has there been a man with such a combination of brute strength, size and speed, it would truly be an amazing fight to see. A man with endless heart and years of experience versus the greatest physical specimen mma has ever seen (yet, unless Mariusz is able to compete and still be healthy), it's a dream fight for the kind of people who got into mma at the start just to see whether a karate guy or a taewkando would win in a fight.


It won't be the biggest fight that never happened, as if you look at it logically and if you compare the two fighters, it's the greatest mixed martial artist of all time (arguable), against a new fighter who has a total of 4 wins with 1 loss. It would be fun to see, it would be interesting, I'd definitely buy it. However, Fedor does not need this fight in the least bit, that is the point I am making.

Fans can complain all the way, but at the end of the day, Fedor does not need to fight Brock, it's not going to impact his career and no one is going to say "well, he didn't fight Brock before he retired.. so.. he wasn't the best".

If you personally, and other fans out there, want so much to see this fight based on Brock's physical tools, then that's fine, but to Fedor and most people who look at this from an outside view, it's not a fight Fedor needs even in the least bit, as having the name "Brock Lesnar" on his list of wins is not that big of a deal considering Fedor's history in the sport and resume. As such, Fedor isn't going to give in on any contract desires, as it's not as if fighting in the UFC is going to do anything for him, he doesn't need the UFC. Like, at all.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

After watching that out of shape tirechanger do that to Fedor's nose, I would not want to watch Brock make steak tar-tar out of Fedor's face. Brock is the man, lets move on, Fedor is rightfully scared.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

AceFranklin88 said:


> Talk like this from Millen is pointless and stupid. This fight will ONLY happen under the UFC banner with no co-promoting bullsh!t.


Actually, I'm more inclined to believe that M1 and Fedor would let a free fight between anyone occur than the UFC would.

If Millen is serious - which I would believe over White being serious about the same thing - I think White and whoever else that thinks they can beat Fedor just do what Millen says they should.

Of course White wouldn't allow that. He doesn't care nearly as much about the martial arts as he does about his money. Something that is obviously the exact opposite of Fedor.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> It won't be the biggest fight that never happened, as if you look at it logically and if you compare the two fighters, it's the greatest mixed martial artist of all time (arguable), against a new fighter who has a total of 4 wins with 1 loss. It would be fun to see, it would be interesting, I'd definitely buy it. However, Fedor does not need this fight in the least bit, that is the point I am making.
> 
> Fans can complain all the way, but at the end of the day, Fedor does not need to fight Brock, it's not going to impact his career and no one is going to say "well, he didn't fight Brock before he retired.. so.. he wasn't the best".


You talk about Fedor needing things. I'm not talking about careers and records or legacies. I'm talking about what two human beings can be put in a cage to fight eachother, if I could pick any match up it just might be Lesnar vs. Fedor and I think a lot of people agree. Just like Silva vs. GSP. These are called superfights for a reason, Rumble in the jungle is still remembered because it was a superfight. I think the reason you disagree is because Brock vs. Fedor could go one of two ways, way one Fedor wins easily in the first round and its extremely anticlimactic and you end up being 100% right. Situation two, brock wins or atleast makes it a long and close fight, in that situation it will be remembered as one of the greatest mma fights of all time. Just like Crocop vs. Fedor, or Nog. vs. Fedor.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

machidaisgod said:


> After watching that out of shape tirechanger do that to Fedor's nose, I would not want to watch Brock make steak tar-tar out of Fedor's face. Brock is the man, lets move on, Fedor is rightfully scared.


If Fedor was scared, he wouldn't be willing to sign a contract for a one-off, co-promoted, match. What the UFC wants is to own Fedor's so that if he were to beat Lesnar, he can't run off to Japan or back to Strikeforce. Hell, if anything, Dana White is scared since he doesn't want his paper champ to be beat by the "real world's champion." I know you'll bring up the fact that the title should only be defended to fighters who the UFC has a vested interest in...well, fine, make it a non-title fight.

As a fan, I could care less with M-1 co-promoting with anything. If they can reach a deal without it, I am fine. If a deal can only be struck with some sort of promotional agreement, I am fine too. It's not like I care about which promotion is presenting a good card--all I care about is to see exciting and new fights. I ain't a businessman and I don't care if the UFC wouldn't be able to clear a certain number of hundreds of millions with a co-promotion. Its not like a certain amount of cash or whatever is going to make a difference in the UFC's overall survival--they are here to stay. Hell, I'd favour more co-promotions as a fan once in a while. We'll soon be getting Dream/SF cards if the promoters play their cards right which can only be good for us fans.

For the record, I am a fan of both Fedor and Lesnar and would cum if a press conference were held tomorrow with DW announcing that a one-time, superfight will happen to determine the best HW fighter in the world once and for all.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

rabakill said:


> You talk about Fedor needing things. I'm not talking about careers and records or legacies. I'm talking about what two human beings can be put in a cage to fight eachother, if I could pick any match up it just might be Lesnar vs. Fedor and I think a lot of people agree. Just like Silva vs. GSP. These are called superfights for a reason, Rumble in the jungle is still remembered because it was a superfight. I think the reason you disagree is because Brock vs. Fedor could go one of two ways, way one Fedor wins easily in the first round and its extremely anticlimactic and you end up being 100% right. Situation two, brock wins or atleast makes it a long and close fight, in that situation it will be remembered as one of the greatest mma fights of all time. Just like Crocop vs. Fedor, or Nog. vs. Fedor.


The debate was why Fedor needs to fight Brock, not "would it be a good fight". 

I said it myself that it would be fun to see, that I'd pay for it. It would be entertaining. However, it's no different than any other fight. Fedor might lose to Brock? Fedor might have lost to Rogers, or Mirko, or Nog, or Arlovski, or anyone he has faced. Brock is just another guy that people say "Fedor hasn't fought anyone like him before". The difference is, Brock isn't proven yet, he only has 4 wins, only 2 of those against top 10 fighters.

Would people pay for the fight? Yes. Does it need to happen, or does it have any impact whatsoever on Fedor's record, resume, fame (the fame he cares about)? No - which is why he is not that worried about signing with the UFC, and that is the entire point I am trying to get across.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

machidaisgod said:


> After watching that out of shape tirechanger do that to Fedor's nose, I would not want to watch Brock make steak tar-tar out of Fedor's face. Brock is the man, lets move on, Fedor is rightfully scared.



Fedors brother was the one to cut the nose during sprarring a couple of days beforehand, Brett simply reopened the wound.

Aleksander Emelianenko would make a better opponent to Brock, even so I would still give Alex the win, he has a far better standup, far better ground game, longer reach, taller and weight the same amount as than Brock.

Height: 6 ft 6 in
Weight: 255 lb 
Wins: 18
Losses: 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QB8HwefN_Y


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Has Brock ever carried the Olympic Torch? Has Brock had the president of his country go and see his fights? Do you think Brock Lesnar is more popular in Japan or Russia than Fedor is? Because the answer to all of these questions is: No.
> 
> Fedor is a great deal more popular in Russia, Japan, etc, than Brock is. People might "know of" Brock over in these places, but he is far, far less popular.
> 
> ...


If you are simply speaking of MMA aficionados, than Fedor is far more popular than Brock, however the statement was that Fedor is more poopular world wide. The numbers just don't add up to anything logical for that to be a true statement. As far as the Olympic torch carrying, name me a dozen or so other athletes from any other country who carried the torch in the Olympics, without looking it up. I'm sure that you can not, I may be wrong but I doubt it. The truth of the matter is Fedor is well known in the MMA world while Brock has crossed over from different sports and has been making world wide headlines for some time in several different genres.

The original story was based on Millen "offering" a free fight to anyone (i.e. Brock) to come fight Fedor for free. My point is that it was just absurd. It may not be money to Fedor, which I believe is accurate, however it is about money to M-1 and his management team. Fedor remains loyal :thumbsup: which is why he did not sign with the UFC. No one knows for sure what was exactly offered to Fedor, with the exception of the well documented disagreement on promotion, and both sides have been vague as to how the contract would have played out. No one knows for certain if it was a lock down contract like all of the other fighters have in the UFC. 

As far as the greatest mma fighter of all time I originally stated that it was arguable, and I still stand by that statement. I have to give the nod to Fedor for several reasons though, There is only ONE fighter that has beaten: 
5 different X UFC champions:Coleman Randleman Sylvia Nog 
Arlovski...4 kick boxing champions: Hunt Goodridge HMC 
6 different MMA champions: Coleman Randleman Sylvia Nog 
Goodridge Arlovski, 2 silver olympic medalist:Lindland
Ogawa, 1 ADCC open weight champion: Arona, Honorable mention
Mirko Crocop, 3 time K-1 finalist, 2005 GP finalist
2006 GP winner Post Fedor fight, There is only 1 fighter that has gone 30+ fights that has, - Never lost a decision.
- Never been sub'd -- Never been knocked out, Only one fighter that has ever won 5 different mma championships.
- Wamma HW belt- Pride HW belt- Pride Grand Prix tournament
- Rings king of kings tournament- Rings world class tournament. All while finishing 76% of his opponents. A current 25 fight win streak, With 22 victories in the first round, 4 victories in the first minute, 12 victories in the first 2 minutes. PERIOD. No other fighter in all MMA has any where near the list of accomplishments. I would like to mention 3 other fighters who maybe do not have that resume yet stand to be considered in this discussion...Anderson Silva, GSP and Royce Gracie. Its real hard to overcome the resume that Fedor puts up however it is worth some discussion in regards to other fighters. 

With all of that it still doesn't it make him more popular, and "knowing of" is popularity. I think both sides of this discussion merit some validity and have passion because they all want to see this fight happen. Fedor fans want to see him destroy Lesnar and Lesnar fans want to see him Donkey Kong Fedor. With Fedor's history I wouldn't bet against him, yet if Lesnar was in the same GnP position that Rogers was last Saturday I'm not convinced that Fedor would have survived. The key would be getting to that position. (Why Rogers stopped is still baffling to me), Bottom Line... ITS ABOUT MONEY, maybe not to Fedor but it is to M-1, Brock IS more popular world wide, he was an NCAA champion, he was the face of a multi billion dollar company, he tried out for an NFL football team and he is HW champion of the most successful mma organization.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> If you are simply speaking of MMA aficionados, than Fedor is far more popular than Brock, however the statement was that Fedor is more poopular world wide. The numbers just don't add up to anything logical for that to be a true statement.
> 
> Brock IS more popular world wide, he was an NCAA champion, he was the face of a multi billion dollar company, he tried out for an NFL football team and he is HW champion of the most successful mma organization.


*Fedor in Japan
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRsL5guNlw4

*Fedor in a popular Korean show
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo-n9iKxKDs

*Fedor in Russia
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCkuuLGdfH0

How many times has Brock fought at an international venue, how many times has he gone on popular TV shows, how many times has Brock dined with Obama or two powerful international leaders of state?

*Italian Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi* (R) shakes hands with World champion Russian Fedor Emelianenko as *President Vladimir Putin (L)* sits next to them during a reception in Konstantinovsky palce 










Firstly no one knows what the NCAA is outside of America, its an American tournament, that is it. Fedor on the other hand has competed on a proper World Championship event against the best from other countries. Fedor has also won this many times. 

Secondly he (Lesnar) tried out for an NFL team? Wow easy there tiger. Did Brock make it as a big name in the NFL, its obvious isnt it?. Also the NFL isnt popular internationally. Out of all the football codes Gridiron would rank close to the very bottom. No one outside America plays the game. Gridiron is dwarfed by Football (soccer to the yanks), Rugby Union and Rugby League.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

I know WWF is considered laughing stock to most of Australia, New Zealand, and i doubt it would be popular in South Africa and other like minded places. As for NFL that barely reaches overseas if at all.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/63861-attention-australians.html


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

monaroCountry said:


> *Fedor in Japan
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRsL5guNlw4
> 
> *Fedor in a popular Korean show
> ...


 Wrestling is more popular then MMA in Japan.

Brock fought in a Japanese wrestling org, won the title and was a HUGE draw.

Japanese love big freaky athletes, esp ones with attitude, to think he wouldnt be a massive star there is a joke, Bobb Sapp is a massive star there.

As for dining wiht Putin, what does that prove?? If you go around the globe naming MMA fighters or naming WWE fighters, who do you think is really more well known?? Hulk Hogan, The Rock, Lesnar or Fedor, Chuck and GSP?? Seriously dont underestimate the popularity and cultural reach of wrastling, it has made many ppl international stars, movie stars and icons worldwide.

If we are goiong to keep saying about Brocks loss, im counting Fedors loss, a loss on the record is a loss, whether the ref is a biased fool who stands guys up after questionable back of the head shot when clearly Mir was on the way out or the doctor and ref are fools for stopping a fight for a cut and not ruling it an NC.

btw ***** is prob less popular then wrestling (real wrestling) worldwide, altho i dont think many ppl watch either.


----------



## ejx (Aug 11, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Yes, Brock is a top 5 heavyweight. Do you know how many top 5 heavywieghts Fedor has aboslutely crushed in his almost decade long win streak? Brock is just like any other top 5 heavyweight Fedor has mauled, the only difference is most of Fedor's wins over top 5 heavyweights actually have solid, long, proven records, where as Brock is a 4-1 fighter, who has one of his very few wins over someone who beat him, so he is 1-1 with that guy (Mir).
> 
> Brock is just another top 5 guy who is nothing special. He is not proven, he has beaten some solid guys, those being Mir and Randy.
> 
> ...


That's not what I'm saying. Anybody who Googles Fedors track record knows who he's fought. I'm saying, he can continue to beat scrubs and pad his record, or he can continue on his already impressive run of beating top guys. The competitor in him should want to fight Brock, because Brock is not like any other fighter. It presents a new challenge. Fedor has never fought anybody like Brock. He's fought big strong guys, he's fought great wrestlers, but not a combination of the 2.

All I'm saying is that if he doesn't want to fight the best, why is he still fighting? We know he has money, we know he has fame...if he's just fighting scrubs because he loves to fight that kinda says to me that he doesn't want to go up against any more high profile guys. A fighter should always have something to prove because this is a very "what have you done for me lately" sport.

I don't know man, if I was a fighter I know I'd always want the big fight 'till the day they had to carry me out of the cage. It's kinda like college football where top teams won't schedule other top teams because they don't need to to win a national championship...it's just a very pansy approach to me. Agree to disagree I guess.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ejx said:


> That's not what I'm saying. Anybody who Googles Fedors track record knows who he's fought. I'm saying, he can continue to beat scrubs and pad his record, or he can continue on his already impressive run of beating top guys. The competitor in him should want to fight Brock, because Brock is not like any other fighter. It presents a new challenge. Fedor has never fought anybody like Brock. He's fought big strong guys, he's fought great wrestlers, but not a combination of the 2.
> 
> All I'm saying is that if he doesn't want to fight the best, why is he still fighting? We know he has money, we know he has fame...if he's just fighting scrubs because he loves to fight that kinda says to me that he doesn't want to go up against any more high profile guys. A fighter should always have something to prove because this is a very "what have you done for me lately" sport.
> 
> I don't know man, if I was a fighter I know I'd always want the big fight 'till the day they had to carry me out of the cage. It's kinda like college football where top teams won't schedule other top teams because they don't need to to win a national championship...it's just a very pansy approach to me. Agree to disagree I guess.


 
His last three fights have been against good opponents....i dont understand what makes you think he must do all these things to meet the satisfaction of the UFC or American Fans...

Regardless of what he does from this point forward he will always be a legend. Even when he retires there will be fighters that people will say "oh if Fedor was still fighting he would lose"

It wont end and its hard for me to see you on one side of this so passionate and then on the other side not accepting of Fedor's legacy.....meaning that he at this point doesnt need to pad his record or fight anymore he enjoys it....He is turned off by the tactics of Dana White and the UFC....

Seems pretty self explanitory and on top of that if he made the move he would only be satisfying Dana and the UFC and American fans....it doesnt really benefit him to leave where he is comfortable....

Look at it this way, shouldnt Brock just go there and get paid to fight Fedor.....why doe Fedor have to come here..??

Just thoughts....


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

alizio said:


> Wrestling is more popular then MMA in Japan.


Really? People where getting tired of the rigged staged shit in RIngs and other wrestling shows so when Pride popped everyone was quick to move to the real deal..


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

ZENKI1 said:


> Really? People where getting tired of the rigged staged shit in RIngs and other wrestling shows so when Pride popped everyone was quick to move to the real deal..


 Really?? Because wrestling is still selling out shows and getting massive TV ratings in Japan, how is Pride doing? Oh pretty good since it moved to North America and out of Japan.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

alizio said:


> Really?? Because wrestling is still selling out shows and getting massive TV ratings in Japan, how is Pride doing? Oh pretty good since it moved to North America and out of Japan.


I never said the scene was shut down put out of biz or thrown in the garbage with all of your arguments did I? Since you seem to have the 411 on global popularity and tv ratings mind posting a source that backs your statement.. I dont care to see some 200 person sold out show either.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

ZENKI1 said:


> I never said the scene was shut down put out of biz or thrown in the garbage with all of your arguments did I? Since you seem to have the 411 on global popularity and tv ratings mind posting a source that backs your statement.. I dont care to see some 200 person sold out show either.


 lol if you dont know the biggest wrestling market outside of the United States is Japan.... you might be surprised that Hockey is a huge draw in Canada too, do you need numbers? LOL no more argueing with you bud, your disrespectful towards me, neg repping without the courage to leave a name and say awful things and your arguements have no merit other then in your head... good day, ill ignore your posts.

Do it yourself and look up the popularity of pro wrestling in Japan, you must be living under a rock not to know its HUGE there. Go ahead, it will take you 20 seconds to google something about it there... why ask me, if u dont agree find the numbers yourself, your the only person here denying wrestling is bigger then MMA in Japan, it is also bigger then MMA in America.


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

monaroCountry said:


> Look at who their fighters are fighting against, its mostly those in South/North America. All of their fights also occur in America. What happens if you happen to live in other corners of the world?
> 
> 
> Compare M1 and UFC top fighters, look at the countries of origin (flags) of opponents. Also notice Anderson Silva's 3 of 4 losses came from Japanese fighters, this shows that the international circuit is very good albiet not as well known to casual American MMA fans.
> ...


Great post... I deleted a couple of the images to make it shorter, but the visual was very effective (although I consider Gary Goodridge Canadian, ha ha).

This is the most coherent argument for co-promotion I've seen yet. If M-1 really has the global reach that you suggest, then maybe UFC should be considering this as a vehicle to establish itself in other markets. Like holding a Brock vs Fedor fight in Russia or Japan. 

I had the impression M-1 was a lot smaller in scale. Can anyone tell us more about how big their presence is in Russia, Asia & Europe?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kano666 said:


> Great post... I deleted a couple of the images to make it shorter, but the visual was very effective (although I consider Gary Goodridge Canadian, ha ha).
> 
> This is the most coherent argument for co-promotion I've seen yet. If M-1 really has the global reach that you suggest, then maybe UFC should be considering this as a vehicle to establish itself in other markets. Like holding a Brock vs Fedor fight in Russia or Japan.
> 
> I had the impression M-1 was a lot smaller in scale. Can anyone tell us more about how big their presence is in Russia, Asia & Europe?


 
Problem is Dana wont co-promote and has his sights set on other areas of the world to expand the UFC.....


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

kano666 said:


> Great post... I deleted a couple of the images to make it shorter, but the visual was very effective (although I consider Gary Goodridge Canadian, ha ha).
> 
> This is the most coherent argument for co-promotion I've seen yet. If M-1 really has the global reach that you suggest, then maybe UFC should be considering this as a vehicle to establish itself in other markets. Like holding a Brock vs Fedor fight in Russia or Japan.
> 
> I had the impression M-1 was a lot smaller in scale. Can anyone tell us more about how big their presence is in Russia, Asia & Europe?


 not big enough to keep Pride or Affliction afloat, not big enough to start its own company.

The worst part of that post is...

Fourth, Co-promotion means that all profits, LOSSES and RISKS are shared 50-50. 

what risks?? UFC consistently makes $ so they no longer are risking losing like EVERY OTHER ORGANIZATION in the world. Sure i want to co-promote with the UFC too, ill risk my entires families bank accounts.. what risk?? The risk was when the UFC was bought and they were losing $ consistently, now they make it to the promised land of guaranteed profits and they should give half up, to get promotion in countries that wont pay for PPVs in the past and cant support the company you are co-promoting with?? Basically M1 knows they cant make it without the American market and they are trying to find ppl to leech off of. While the UFC will eventually get footholds in all those countries you named, once all other big orgs are slain, dont worry, the day is coming


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

rabakill said:


> Your points are valid, except for one thing. That Fedor shouldn't aim for Lesnar. Here is why, and it has nothing to do with histories or credentials. If they don't fight, it will be the biggest fight in history, that never happened.


So if, like mentioned before here, Brock would lose to Carwin or anyone else - would Fedor-Brock still be the biggest fight available? Or would Carwin-Fedor become fight of our dreams... What if Carwin loses to someone else next?

*alizio*
you just don't want to let go of that Fedor-fame thing

People already said that Fedor is quite famous around the world. 
even if he is not the most famous fighter - should he make it a point of his life to become one, doing everything that he can to accomplish that and get into your ratings?
What makes you think that he cares about this at all?

Im sure that if fame and $$$ was his top priority he would do everything to get it, including UFC dealio


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

alizio said:


> Wrestling is more popular then MMA in Japan.
> 
> Japanese love big freaky athletes, esp ones with attitude, to think he wouldnt be a massive star there is a joke, Bobb Sapp is a massive star there.
> 
> As for dining wiht Putin, what does that prove?? If you go around the globe naming MMA fighters or naming WWE fighters, who do you think is really more well known?? Hulk Hogan, The Rock, Lesnar or Fedor, Chuck and GSP?? Seriously dont underestimate the popularity and cultural reach of wrastling, it has made many ppl international stars, movie stars and icons worldwide.


Lesnar is just another wrestlers in a sea of wrestlers in Japan. Fedor on the other hand has built up a very good reputation in the country and has fought there many times. One reason Fedor has been so popular is his wins against Japanese Olympic icons. 

True there will always be Japanese who love their freak shows but there is an even larger percentage that love their humble, skilled, respectful and successful fighter. Just like the rest of the world.



> If we are goiong to keep saying about Brocks loss, im counting Fedors loss, a loss on the record is a loss, whether the ref is a biased fool who stands guys up after questionable back of the head shot when clearly Mir was on the way out or the doctor and ref are fools for stopping a fight for a cut and not ruling it an NC.
> 
> btw ***** is prob less popular then wrestling (real wrestling) worldwide, altho i dont think many ppl watch either.


You figure out which one has been more successful. 

Fedor 31-1
Brock 4-1

Real wrestling is one dimensional whereas ***** is a a sport composed of the best martial arts moves. ***** is like a national sport in Russia (and that region) and is taught in the military. However my point is that Brock fought in a local competition, whereas Fedor fought on an international stage.



> what risks?? UFC consistently makes $ so they no longer are risking losing like EVERY OTHER ORGANIZATION in the world. Sure i want to co-promote with the UFC too, ill risk my entires families bank accounts.. what risk?? The risk was when the UFC was bought and they were losing $ consistently, now they make it to the promised land of guaranteed profits and they should give half up, to get promotion in countries that wont pay for PPVs in the past and cant support the company you are co-promoting with?? Basically M1 knows they cant make it without the American market and they are trying to find ppl to leech off of. While the UFC will eventually get footholds in all those countries you named, once all other big orgs are slain, dont worry, the day is coming


Whats in it for M1 who Fedor is part owner of? Only UFC wont deal with other promotions. Even far bigger and more successful boxing promotions deal with each other, why cant the UFC?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Zemelya said:


> So if, like mentioned before here, Brock would lose to Carwin or anyone else - would Fedor-Brock still be the biggest fight available? Or would Carwin-Fedor become fight of our dreams... What if Carwin loses to someone else next?
> 
> *alizio*
> you just don't want to let go of that Fedor-fame thing
> ...


For a while it was randy versus fedor, now it's brock vs. fedor. It's basically just ufc champ versus fedor, seems obvious to me

and I always thought Russian pride is the majority of fedor's motivation.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

monaroCountry said:


> Lesnar is just another wrestlers in a sea of wrestlers in Japan. Fedor on the other hand has built up a very good reputation in the country and has fought there many times. One reason Fedor has been so popular is his wins against Japanese Olympic icons.
> 
> True there will always be Japanese who love their freak shows but there is an even larger percentage that love their humble, skilled, respectful and successful fighter. Just like the rest of the world.
> 
> ...


 boxing has individual promoters handling different fighters, its a TOTALLY different situation. Whats in it for M1?? Prob the biggest contract in UFC history with some kind of percentage of PPV sales, coverage in the USA Fedor has never had, but should have which would enable M1 to get a foothold in America, the biggest MMA market out there, ppl would know who they are and maybe look for their crappy euro shows or at least buy some merchandise etc etc I dont know the exact numbers Fedor is getting now, but if M1 is co-promoting with some places that are losing $ like Affliction, didnt they lose $ too?? I dont know where he would make more $, but either way you argue ppl just say, its not about the $ for Fedor.... ok, whats it about then?? Being the best?? No he has proven that.... ok wtf is it about, plz tell me?? Its about letting his friends/owners leech off other companies because they cant stand on their own?? They want to run a huge promotion and let all his buddies fight there?? I dont know.

Now Fedor fans, tell me this, if Fedor came to the UFC and by some miracle lost, what would M1 have?? A big pile of donkey crap and Mousasi. Its not that they have nothing to gain, they have everything to lose, its not that Fedor is scared of the UFC, its that m1 is scared of losing. I dont care what anybody says, Fedors last 3 fights have been shameful for a top HW vs guys that posed little to no threat to The Last Emperor. Its like bringing him to the UFC so he can fight Kongo then Duffee (better believe he will be hyped up to shit as an undefeated stud and somehow ranked in the top 10 once the fight is announced, he just needs one win against a medicore former great HW like AA).


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

alizio said:


> Fedors last 3 fights have been shameful for a top HW vs guys that posed little to no threat to The Last Emperor. .


Hahahaha, Thanks you just gave me my friday afternoon laugh.

I appreciate it.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

monaroCountry said:


> How many times has Brock fought at an international venue, how many times has he gone on popular TV shows, how many times has Brock dined with Obama or two powerful international leaders of state?
> 
> Firstly no one knows what the NCAA is outside of America, its an American tournament, that is it. Fedor on the other hand has competed on a proper World Championship event against the best from other countries. Fedor has also won this many times.
> 
> Secondly he (Lesnar) tried out for an NFL team? Wow easy there tiger. Did Brock make it as a big name in the NFL, its obvious isnt it?. Also the NFL isnt popular internationally. Out of all the football codes Gridiron would rank close to the very bottom. No one outside America plays the game. Gridiron is dwarfed by Football (soccer to the yanks), Rugby Union and Rugby League.


Firstly, who else does Russia really have to sit down with the dignified government officials, there is really no one. So that makes Fedor popular (definition 1 : of or relating to the general public) in Russia. (The general public would include people who have no interest in either sport) Like I said before, popularity speaking only (not who would win or all that) World wide, Brock far exceeds Fedor. NCAA may not be well known outside of the United States, yet it is the United States that dictates what is relevant, as far as pop culture goes, around the world. 
Secondly, maybe Brock didn't make a team in the NFL yet it was headlining news on ESPN, which is the world wide leader in sports reporting. These are facts, not some clips that a fan of mma posted on You Tube. As far as being dwarfed by Futball, that is simply irrelevant unless Fedor tried out for a Futball Club.
I am fully aware of Fedor's accomplishments in mma. He is an mma superstar and icon, undeniably. He may in fact be the greatest fighter of all time in mma (see previous post). Brock on the other hand was a collegian champion, pro wrestler, and now mma star. He has transcended and crossed over many genres of the general public. In the world of simply mma, Fedor is hugely more popular, however world wide, this still goes to Brock. On a side note, I don't think Brock would want to sit down with Obama).


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Ruckus said:


> Firstly, who else does Russia really have to sit down with the dignified government officials, there is really no one. .


I am not sure if you are implying that Russia has no stars worthy of recognition with this comment, if you are then I can not believe your dimwitted ignorance. That is an unbelievably dumb statement, please tell me I misunderstood this :confused03:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> Firstly, who else does Russia really have to sit down with the dignified government officials, there is really no one. So that makes Fedor popular (definition 1 : of or relating to the general public) in Russia. (The general public would include people who have no interest in either sport) Like I said before, popularity speaking only (not who would win or all that) World wide, Brock far exceeds Fedor. NCAA may not be well known outside of the United States, yet it is the United States that dictates what is relevant, as far as pop culture goes, around the world.
> Secondly, maybe Brock didn't make a team in the NFL yet it was headlining news on ESPN, which is the world wide leader in sports reporting. These are facts, not some clips that a fan of mma posted on You Tube. As far as being dwarfed by Futball, that is simply irrelevant unless Fedor tried out for a Futball Club.
> I am fully aware of Fedor's accomplishments in mma. He is an mma superstar and icon, undeniably. He may in fact be the greatest fighter of all time in mma (see previous post). Brock on the other hand was a collegian champion, pro wrestler, and now mma star. He has transcended and crossed over many genres of the general public. In the world of simply mma, Fedor is hugely more popular, however world wide, this still goes to Brock. On a side note, I don't think Brock would want to sit down with Obama).


Fedor has headlined every MMA event he's been in for years and years. When Brock fought just two years ago at K1 Dynamite he didn't headline at all. Infact he was trumped by Sakuraba vs Gracie. 

The Lesnar vs Min Soo Kim fight was aired live in the United States. It wasn't anywhere near the #9th most watched fight in MMA history (Rogers vs Fedor). Infact, I don't know anyone that watched it?

Also keep in mind Fedor is the #1 ***** guy in the world - he's got a lot of popularity from that.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Mjr said:


> I am not sure if you are implying that Russia has no stars worthy of recognition with this comment, if you are then I can not believe your dimwitted ignorance. That is an unbelievably dumb statement, please tell me I misunderstood this :confused03:


Sorry for not being more clear. Dim witted, no. Ignorant, certainly not. In today's relevance, there are not many stars from Russian, when compared to the US. And the stars that they do have , primarily in sports, play here in the US. I really don't want to argue semantics, I know there are many famous people from Russia in the world of Science, Math and Literarture, I just don't find that to hold any barring in the discussion.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Fedor has headlined every MMA event he's been in for years and years. When Brock fought just two years ago at K1 Dynamite he didn't headline at all. Infact he was trumped by Sakuraba vs Gracie.
> 
> The Lesnar vs Min Soo Kim fight was aired live in the United States. It wasn't anywhere near the #9th most watched fight in MMA history (Rogers vs Fedor). Infact, I don't know anyone that watched it?
> 
> Also keep in mind Fedor is the #1 ***** guy in the world - he's got a lot of popularity from that.


I have never stated that Brock was a bigger MMA star than Fedor. Fedor is a MUCH bigger name, star, icon in MMA. However MMA does not dictate WORLD WIDE popularity. And just for reference point, the Fedor/Rogers fight was #9 on the most watched mma fights in North American History. Relatively speaking Kimbo was part of the #1, #3 and #4 fights on that list. Does that make HIM more popular than Fedor as well???


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Ruckus said:


> Sorry for not being more clear. Dim witted, no. Ignorant, certainly not. In today's relevance, there are not many stars from Russian, when compared to the US. And the stars that they do have , primarily in sports, play here in the US. I really don't want to argue semantics, I know there are many famous people from Russia in the world of Science, Math and Literarture, I just don't find that to hold any barring in the discussion.


Ok so you don't hear about Russian sports stars? That may have something to do with you living inside the US and not paying much attention to outside events. 

Russia had 23 gold medals at the last olympics! They may not be a talking point for you and your friends, but they get all the credit they deserve when they get back home, (meetings with government officials and so on)

Plus there are numerous recognized athletes outside of the Russian Olympic squad

For you to say "There are no more Russian athletes worthy to meet government officials" is absurd. I won't bang on about it anymore, I think I made my point I just wanted to speak up on a ridiculous statement.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> I have never stated that Brock was a bigger MMA star than Fedor. Fedor is a MUCH bigger name, star, icon in MMA. However MMA does not dictate WORLD WIDE popularity. And just for reference point, the Fedor/Rogers fight was #9 on the most watched mma fights in North American History. Relatively speaking Kimbo was part of the #1, #3 and #4 fights on that list. Does that make HIM more popular than Fedor as well???


In the US? Yeah, Kimbo is extremely popular. Hell, everyone I work with knows Kimbo Slice - half of them know Petruzelli because of that fight.

But worldwide, Fedor > Lesnar/Kimbo.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Mjr said:


> Ok so you don't hear about Russian sports stars? That may have something to do with you living inside the US and not paying much attention to outside events.


Fair enough. Just to clarify once again, I meant no disrespect to Russia in general. I am fully aware of Olympic winners and how many of them come from Russia as well as the stars in other sports like hockey and tennis. However the debate is based on world wide popularity and I think that aside from the people of Russia, you would be hard pressed to have anyone tell you who has sat down with their dignitaries. Poor choice of words on my part to make a point, I should have been more clear. Consequently there were 36 Gold medal winners from the US, how many of them sat down with the president? Fedor's popularity in his home country is undeniable. He is a national icon comparable to Michael Jordan. But does that translate into world wide popularity? I don't think so and I have yet to see any prove to show otherwise.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> In the US? Yeah, Kimbo is extremely popular. Hell, everyone I work with knows Kimbo Slice - half of them know Petruzelli because of that fight.
> 
> But worldwide, Fedor > Lesnar/Kimbo.


Worldwide (not MMA) popularity, there is no proof to show that Fedor > Lesnar. Contrarily, the UFC is a Billion dollar enterprise as is the WWE. The general public (who directed affect what or who is popular) dictates the market. If the market of those two enterprises, who Lesnar has been/is affiliated with, far exceed the market revenue of M-1, Strikeforce, Pride, etc., Brock has summarily had greater market exposure=more recognition by the general public.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Basically outside of Soccer, America dictates what is popular culture and who is popular. 

Name the most famous movie stars in the world?? America does have the biggest movie industry (like they have the biggest MMA org) but other countries make plenty of movies, you still dont sell Bollywood actors getting worldwide recognition outside of India or ppl from that culture).

You can say Fedor is more popular til your blue in the face, but until theres real numbers behind it, i midaswell say Im the most popular man in the world, i mean look around, u didnt get the memo?? Proof?? I dont need that. 

Most ppl i know dont know crap about MMA, and its EXTREMELY popular in Canada and the United States where it gets a ton more coverage and ppl have free access to events and such. Now think about that... most ppl in NA couldnt name 3 fighters in MMA if you put a gun to their head and this is the biggest market.... but you are telling me outside of his home country, ppl everywhere know Fedor in Asia and Europe?? I find this is be a bold and ridiculous statement.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

This is a summary of Fedors contact with Affliction. I dont see how this is bad for MMA and to Fedors supporters? UFC just wants to broadcast in America and have it in PPV. THIS IS NOT GOOD FOR THE GROWTH OF THE SPORT!!!!

_
--*Fedor Emelinaenko reserved all rights to distribute and exploit his bouts in Russia and Asia*. He had the right to retain all revenue from the sale, license, or any other exploitation of his reserved rights to market the broadcast. There are other specifics regarding Affliction's responsibility to provide Fedor and M-1 with a high definition feed. The rights include streaming rights, and extend beyond Fedor's fights to the undercard and preliminary fights. You can imagine the UFC would never agree to such a term._


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

alizio said:


> Name the most famous movie stars in the world?? America does have the biggest movie industry (like they have the biggest MMA org) but other countries make plenty of movies, you still dont sell Bollywood actors getting worldwide recognition outside of India or ppl from that culture).


The most famous movie star would either be Indian or Chinese, the population within these two countries is staggering. Also, other countries in the same region(even different language) normally watch dubbed movies.

American movies are watched everywhere but not to the same extent as cheaper Chinese or Indian productions. Simply put American movies are not as freely available to those outside the few developed nations.

You can say Fedor is more popular til your blue in the face, but until theres real numbers behind it, i midaswell say Im the most popular man in the world, i mean look around, u didnt get the memo?? Proof?? I dont need that. 

Most ppl i know dont know crap about MMA, and its EXTREMELY popular in Canada and the United States where it gets a ton more coverage and ppl have free access to events and such. Now think about that... most ppl in NA couldnt name 3 fighters in MMA if you put a gun to their head and this is the biggest market.... but you are telling me outside of his home country, ppl everywhere know Fedor in Asia and Europe?? I find this is be a bold and ridiculous statement.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

monaroCountry said:


> This is a summary of Fedors contact with Affliction. I dont see how this is bad for MMA and to Fedors supporters? UFC just wants to broadcast in America and have it in PPV. THIS IS NOT GOOD FOR THE GROWTH OF THE SPORT!!!!


The UFC is looking to expand to overseas market, hence the UK shows as well as going down under. I do agree with you on the point of striking some sort of deal with M-1(Fedor)just for the fact that I don't believe there is enough competition for Fedor in SF (aside from wanting him to punch Lesnar square in the jaw with one of his roundabout right crosses).


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

monaroCountry said:


> This is a summary of Fedors contact with Affliction. I dont see how this is bad for MMA and to Fedors supporters? UFC just wants to broadcast in America and have it in PPV. THIS IS NOT GOOD FOR THE GROWTH OF THE SPORT!!!!
> 
> _
> --*Fedor Emelinaenko reserved all rights to distribute and exploit his bouts in Russia and Asia*. He had the right to retain all revenue from the sale, license, or any other exploitation of his reserved rights to market the broadcast. There are other specifics regarding Affliction's responsibility to provide Fedor and M-1 with a high definition feed. The rights include streaming rights, and extend beyond Fedor's fights to the undercard and preliminary fights. You can imagine the UFC would never agree to such a term._


Thanks for that. Can you provide us with the source please?


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

monaroCountry said:


> The most famous movie star would either be Indian or Chinese, the population within these two countries is staggering. Also, other countries in the same region(even different language) normally watch dubbed movies.
> 
> American movies are watched everywhere but not to the same extent as cheaper Chinese or Indian productions. Simply put American movies are not as freely available to those outside the few developed nations.


The population of India and China is staggering (2+ billion) but a billion of that lives well below what is considered poverty. The top grossing films of all-time on a worldwide base are all US made films, so to say that someone other than a US film star would be the most popular is not an accurate statement IMO. 

Just to get back to the original point of discussion, marketability generates popularity in todays world, which leads to 2 conclusions IMO; Millen is absolutely crazy if he thinks there is any reality to Fedor fighting Brock for free (although I do think Fedor and Brock probably would if they didn't have contractual obligations) and Brock is more popular in today's world as a whole, not just the world of mma.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> The population of India and China is staggering (2+ billion) but a billion of that lives well below what is considered poverty. The top grossing films of all-time on a worldwide base are all US made films, so to say that someone other than a US film star would be the most popular is not an accurate statement IMO.


We are talking about the number of viewers, it is because of the abject poverty that movies especially Bollywood movies is so popular. It is cheap entertainment and an escape for many of India's poorest. Indian movies is very popular world wide, even in Russia dubbed Indian is extreemly popular (because communist Russia only had access to Bollywood movies - western/American movies were banned). 



> Just to get back to the original point of discussion, marketability generates popularity in todays world, which leads to 2 conclusions IMO; Millen is absolutely crazy if he thinks there is any reality to Fedor fighting Brock for free (although I do think Fedor and Brock probably would if they didn't have contractual obligations) and Brock is more popular in today's world as a whole, not just the world of mma.



Well CBS raked in 5.46 Million viewers in America, profits for this would go to Strikeforce/CBS since they promoted the show in America. 

M1 promoted the show in Russia, Japan, Europe, Asia and several other places around the world. The fight was shown live on Russian TV at 4am russian time, this raked in 6 million viewers (at 4am wow). Numbers for other countries hopefully should also come in, these looks promising too. Profits for the international broadcasts (promoted by M1) would go to M1. 

Its a win win situation for both M1 and Strikeforce. M1 would get its logo in America while Strikeforce's logo would be shown for the international coverages.

Fedor would also win by a huge margin since he has 20% ownership of M1.


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> Name the most famous movie stars in the world?? America does have the biggest movie industry (like they have the biggest MMA org) but other countries make plenty of movies, you still dont sell Bollywood actors getting worldwide recognition outside of India or ppl from that culture).


For the record, I don't think Brock vs Fedor is that big a fight. I'd love to see it, but as someone posted a page or two back, everyone was buzzing about Randy vs Fedor before and now it's Brock's turn. It's just UFC champ vs Fedor, and fans are only talking about it because it's not clear we'll ever see it. We've seen a lot of huge fights in the last few years and I don't know that Brock vs Fedor would be any bigger, more important, or more entertaining than the rest (although I'll always tune in to watch Fedor).

As for movie stars, Chinese and Indian stars are huge too. Indian movies are not watched just in India - travel in South and Southeast Asia and you'll see the stars are widely known. In China, Japan, and Korea lots of the popular entertainment comes from these three countries; when I lived in Japan the biggest tv show was Korean, and I know Japanese movies are big in China and Korea too.

But of course Hollywood's the world's biggest movie machine. That being said, it's pretty international too. I don't know who the biggest movie stars are (Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie, I guess, although she's really famous more for being Mrs Pitt than for her acting). But even aside from obviously non-American stars like Jackie Chan, Chow Yun Fat, Arnold Schwarzenegger, etc, there are a lot who aren't American. Off the top of my head and with five minutes on wikipedia:

*Australia* - Mel Gibson, Nicole Kidman, Hugh Jackman
*Canada* - Michael J. Fox, Mike Myers, Jim Carey, Ryan Gosling, Ryan Reynolds, Elisha Cuthbert, Hayden Christensen
*Ireland* - Colin Farrell, Pierce Brosnan, Gabriel Byrne, Kenneth Branagh
*New Zealand* - Russell Crowe, Sam Neill, Anna Paquin
*UK *- Sean Connery, Liam Neeson, Ewan McGregor, Hugh Grant, Keira Knightley, Anthony Hopkins, Daniel Day Lewis, Gary Oldman
*South Africa* - Charlize Theron
*Netherlands *- Rutger Hauer, Jean Claude Van Damme
*Spain *- Antonio Banderas, Penelope Cruz
*Mexico *- Salma Hayek

I probably missed a bunch too. Just as many Hollywood directors and screenwriters are foreign, you might be surprised. The rest of the world consumes American culture but also contributes a lot to it. Hollywood movies make a LOT of money outside North America - it has completely changed how movies are made and marketed.

As for sports, well, outside of the US nobody cares about American football except a bit in Canada, basketball isn't that big outside of North America either, and baseball's big only in Latin America, Japan & the Phillippines (everyone else thinks it sucks, which it does). In most of the world F1 is way bigger than Nascar. And obviously soccer is the world's biggest sport almost everywhere except the US and Canada.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

alizio said:


> lol if you dont know the biggest wrestling market outside of the United States is Japan.... you might be surprised that Hockey is a huge draw in Canada too, do you need numbers? LOL no more argueing with you bud, your disrespectful towards me, neg repping without the courage to leave a name and say awful things and your arguements have no merit other then in your head... good day, ill ignore your posts.
> 
> Do it yourself and look up the popularity of pro wrestling in Japan, you must be living under a rock not to know its HUGE there. Go ahead, it will take you 20 seconds to google something about it there... why ask me, if u dont agree find the numbers yourself, your the only person here denying wrestling is bigger then MMA in Japan, it is also bigger then MMA in America.


buahahaha cry me a river.. No need to sign a rep its automated who its posted by. You know this.. Neg rep from me isnt out of character dislike but for misinforming . Yiou constantly jus make shit up with no source to back up your bold loud and untruthful statements. With a site so full of new mma fans its important to keep info truthful to not mislead the newbs. And you my friend do exactly jus that U misinform nonstop.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

kano666 said:


> For the record, I don't think Brock vs Fedor is that big a fight. I'd love to see it, but as someone posted a page or two back, everyone was buzzing about Randy vs Fedor before and now it's Brock's turn. It's just UFC champ vs Fedor, and fans are only talking about it because it's not clear we'll ever see it. We've seen a lot of huge fights in the last few years and I don't know that Brock vs Fedor would be any bigger, more important, or more entertaining than the rest (although I'll always tune in to watch Fedor).
> 
> As for movie stars, Chinese and Indian stars are huge too. Indian movies are not watched just in India - travel in South and Southeast Asia and you'll see the stars are widely known. In China, Japan, and Korea lots of the popular entertainment comes from these three countries; when I lived in Japan the biggest tv show was Korean, and I know Japanese movies are big in China and Korea too.
> 
> ...


 yes, all those actors named got big... IN AMERICA. Thx 4 proving my point even more. Fedor could be bigger then ever coming to the American mainstream, it would open opportunities for him and M1 that they never could get in Russia and China and whereever they wanna market themselves, dont you see this?? Why not take a 3 or 4 fight deal for supposedly less then you think you are worth if it will open so many doors in the future for m1 and Fedor to market their brand, Fedor and Mousasi to America and the biggest MMA audience?? Whats there really to lose except Fedors rep if he gets smashed?? nothing, thats all they fear.

Ill have you know behind Soccer, Basketball is the 2nd most popular sport in Europe and China.

Its not the same as the clamoring for a Randy vs Fedor fight... that only had hardcore fans talking... Brocks fanbase is WAY bigger then Randys BEFORE he came into MMA and he brought alot of new fans with him.

ZENK your just disrespectful and dont even take the time to engage in discussions with me. On top of that the negs u leave arent constructive, they are full of vulgar, childish and petty insults and on top of that you dont even have the courage to leave your name....

.....
.....
.....
.....


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Let's calm down and keep it civil folks. 


*No more name calling or personal attacks. *

Thanks


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

sorry, guess i should save it for the Neg reps like he does... but i would leave a name at least 

So somebody answer me this, if Fedor and his ppl are so sure they wont lose in the UFC, whats the downfall of coming?? With the fat contract he will garner + PPV% and the unheard of media exposure in NA he will likely make all the $ he would make in strikeforce or whereever + over time since M1 could market their brand, fedors mystique, merchandise to the biggest consumer market in the world!!

Sign a 3 fight deal, smoke Brock, defend 2x, leave with the belt and m1 then promotes "the REAL Ufc Champion" the man the myth the legend of Fedor in another Org because his value will be WAY MORE when he can guarantee huge american audiences and ppv's... think about it, its not far fetched at all, they have very little to lose unless they think theres a good chance Fedor will lose, that would be DISASTER for M1. Thats why its a joke that this guy is saying Fedor will fight Brock for free.... yea and if Brock actually took him up on that watch M1 pull out faster then hell... risk Fedor losing his mystique for nothing?? Hell, they wont even risk him losing it for EVERYTHING.

Xerxes if the negs dont matter you should all do away with them... just gives these guys a chance to be vulgar, disrespectful and inappropiate anonmously, unless thats how you encourage ppl to pay to join... by letting them be called ***, cock eater etc etc... pretty classless if that's so


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Well to be fair he did tell you in his last post it was him who negged you.

Dont take the neg reps too personal, they arent very important.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> sorry, guess i should save it for the Neg reps like he does... but i would leave a name at least
> 
> So somebody answer me this, if Fedor and his ppl are so sure they wont lose in the UFC, whats the downfall of coming?? With the fat contract he will garner + PPV% and the unheard of media exposure in NA he will likely make all the $ he would make in strikeforce or whereever + over time since M1 could market their brand, fedors mystique, merchandise to the biggest consumer market in the world!!
> 
> ...


 
Alizio....honestly bud use the search button the answers to your questions have been answered on countlesss threads and also partially in this one.

Business wise there is no incentive for Fedor to come to the states....mentally he couldnt really care about pleasing American fans to the extent that he will sell his pricipals out and sign with Dana who WILL NOT cross promote and if you were the best fighter in the world and owned 20% of your organization that you fight for why would you...sell yourself out to Dana who only wants to then market the hell out of the guy...Not for Fedor's benefit but the UFC's....

It's called business...

No he doesnt have to prove he is the best he has done that like 33 times...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes Fedor is well-known worldwide. But the problem is he is fighting in America where nobody knows about him. That is why he is not a moneymaker for an organization. It's great that people know him in Japan and Russia, but he isn't fighting there so it really isn't all that relevant.
He needs to be well-known in America to be as successful as he can. Especially since the biggest, most successful, and the most popular MMA organization in the world is in the United States.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yes Fedor is well-known worldwide.* But the problem is he is fighting in America where nobody knows about him.* That is why he is not a moneymaker for an organization. It's great that people know him in Japan and Russia, but he isn't fighting there so it really isn't all that relevant.
> He needs to be well-known in America to be as successful as he can. Especially since the biggest, most successful, and the most popular MMA organization in the world is in the United States.


 
He is widely known in the States bro they talk about Fedor on my local sports radio show, they have an MMA segment now...Even the casual fan knows the name Fedor....

The reall problem is he is widely known in the States(yes better in Japan) but just not affiliated with the stated biggest org...

And to Fedor thats not a problem....


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

The Fedor 'Can't be 2nd at anything' nut hugging is hilarious. 

For the record I think Fedor would beat brock, and as far as MMA fans go world wide I believe Fedor is more popular.

In North America exclusively? Brock wins hands down. It's not even a contest.

Why, just three nights ago I went to dinner with four friends and the talk went to MMA because they asked me what I did Saturday night and I said I was watching Fedor fight, finally.

They responded with: "Fedor? Who is that?"

Do they know who Brock Lesnar is? Yes. "The huge WWE wrestler who fights in the UFC now". They're not MMA fans at all. Even the friends I have who are into MMA really only know about Fedor because I mention the name every now and then and they've youtube'd his fights.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

JustLo said:


> The Fedor 'Can't be 2nd at anything' nut hugging is hilarious.
> 
> For the record I think Fedor would beat brock, and as far as MMA fans go world wide I believe Fedor is more popular.
> 
> ...


Those people are not casual MMA fans...they werent tuning in to watch the fight or most likly dont follow MMA....

OBVIOUSLY, I am assuming that....

As far as the being more popular...i think there are 2 things goin on here...some people are talking about popularity in terms of Wrestling....

I strickly mean Mixed Martial Arts...casual MMA fans in the states know Fedor, they may not know about his legacy....but they know him...

ALWAYS...there will be people who dont....I could take my folks to dinner tonight and tell them on Sat that I watched Fedor fight....my mom is gona go who's that....

Just the way it is...I am also no Fedor nut hugger if that was directed my way.....I am firmly planted on Machida's nuts....:thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> *He is widely known in the States bro* they talk about Fedor on my local sports radio show, they have an MMA segment now...Even the casual fan knows the name Fedor....
> 
> The reall problem is he is widely known in the States(yes better in Japan) but just not affiliated with the stated biggest org...
> 
> And to Fedor thats not a problem....



I think it is still a little bit of a reach to say he is "well-known" in the US. He is starting to get some exposure but he is nowhere near as well known as someone like Brock Lesnar here. And Brock is new to MMA. Fedor has been around for a long time.

And the casual MMA fan doesn't really know much about anything outside of the UFC. Most casual fans I have talked to, or read things from on the internet don't know anything about Strikeforce, what was Affliction or Elite XC, or Dream or any of that stuff.

As for the radio show, I think that is a great thing. I want Fedor to be known here for what he really is, which is a legend of the sport. But to say he is already well known is a little much. I think casual fans are just starting to realize who he is.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

alizio said:


> Ill have you know behind Soccer, Basketball is the 2nd most popular sport in Europe and China.
> 
> Its not the same as the clamoring for a Randy vs Fedor fight... that only had hardcore fans talking... Brocks fanbase is WAY bigger then Randys BEFORE he came into MMA and he brought alot of new fans with him.


I doubt that Basketball is 2nd after soccer in China and especially in Europe. Table tennis is huge in China.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

monaroCountry said:


> I doubt that Basketball is 2nd after soccer in China and especially in Europe. Table tennis is huge in China.


 basketball is the 2nd most popular sport in europe, the leagues are booming and the fans are rabid like soccer fans, trust me, i went to greece and italy to watch some games my cousin plays in, its wild. Altho ive tried to find some stats on numbers they have huge stadiums in greece, rivally any NBA stadium, but i cant find any long term overall numbers. Rabid fans in Italy, Spain, Germany, France all the slovak countries. All are represented in the NBA aswell and huge stars back home. Ill try to find some numbers but im having no luck so far ;(

Coldcall i think you did a wonderful job of answering my question without answering it... so again maybe i missed it in other threads

Sign a 3 fight deal, smoke Brock, defend 2x, leave with the belt and m1 then promotes "the REAL Ufc Champion" the man the myth the legend of Fedor in another Org because his value will be WAY MORE when he can guarantee huge american audiences and ppv's.

Why wouldnt M1 just explode on the American scene that way, using the UFC to promote Fedor like he has never been promoted before then jumping ship after 3 fights (a year and a half MAX barring injuries prob less) with the UFC HW Title and an instantly doubled or tripled American PPV fanbase to whereever he goes.... if im M1 and im that confident Fedor wont lose that would be my plan and its not to appease anybody, you get to prove Fedor is the best, you use the UFC to help you promote your brand and whatever losses you might take in that year and a half will be more then made up for when Fedor is a household name in America, all the merchandise and sponsors that will be banging on M1s door. Does that not make sense at all?? Maybe im nuts.. o well.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

alizio said:


> basketball is the 2nd most popular sport in europe, the leagues are booming and the fans are rabid like soccer fans, trust me, i went to greece and italy to watch some games my cousin plays in, its wild. Altho ive tried to find some stats on numbers they have huge stadiums in greece, rivally any NBA stadium, but i cant find any long term overall numbers. Rabid fans in Italy, Spain, Germany, France all the slovak countries. All are represented in the NBA aswell and huge stars back home. Ill try to find some numbers but im having no luck so far ;(
> 
> Coldcall i think you did a wonderful job of answering my question without answering it... so again maybe i missed it in other threads
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how correct I am but doesn't the UFC have a champion's clause in the contracts so the fighters can't leave if they are the current champion?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I'm not sure how correct I am but doesn't the UFC have a champion's clause in the contracts so the fighters can't leave if they are the current champion?



your right but you can just vacate and leave and promote yourself as "The Real UFC Champion" if you want.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think it is still a little bit of a reach to say he is "well-known" in the US. He is starting to get some exposure but he is nowhere near as well known as someone like Brock Lesnar here. And Brock is new to MMA. Fedor has been around for a long time.
> 
> And the casual MMA fan doesn't really know much about anything outside of the UFC. Most casual fans I have talked to, or read things from on the internet don't know anything about Strikeforce, what was Affliction or Elite XC, or Dream or any of that stuff.
> 
> As for the radio show, I think that is a great thing. I want Fedor to be known here for what he really is, which is a legend of the sport. But to say he is already well known is a little much. I think casual fans are just starting to realize who he is.


Of course Brock is known better here and it isnt from MMA its from him being in the wwf.....him being new to MMA has brought many casual fans......then they hear talks of who Brock should fight...boom you hear Fedors name....

Maybe its where I LIVE CIZ THE DEMOGRAPHIC IS DIFFERENT BUT PEOPLE DOWN HERE IN sOUTH fLORIDA KNOW mma WITH ALL THE SCHOOLS AND camps down here, I would assume the same is true for California....

Sorry for the all caps i hit it accidently and dont fel like going back and re typing....:thumbsup:


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

alizio said:


> Sign a 3 fight deal, smoke Brock, defend 2x, leave with the belt and m1 then promotes "the REAL Ufc Champion" the man the myth the legend of Fedor in another Org because his value will be WAY MORE when he can guarantee huge american audiences and ppv's.
> 
> Why wouldnt M1 just explode on the American scene that way, using the UFC to promote Fedor like he has never been promoted before then jumping ship after 3 fights (a year and a half MAX barring injuries prob less) with the UFC HW Title and an instantly doubled or tripled American PPV fanbase to whereever he goes.... if im M1 and im that confident Fedor wont lose that would be my plan and its not to appease anybody, you get to prove Fedor is the best, you use the UFC to help you promote your brand and whatever losses you might take in that year and a half will be more then made up for when Fedor is a household name in America, all the merchandise and sponsors that will be banging on M1s door. Does that not make sense at all?? Maybe im nuts.. o well.


How amny former UFC champions has Fedor won against? and people still think that 4-1 Brock Lesnar is a better fighter. How many UFC champions does Fedor need to fight in order to prove himself?

If he defeats Brock Lesnar then there is bound to be another challenger that Fedor has to prove himself against. This current Brock storey is exactly the same prior to the Tin Silvaia and AA fight.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

alizio said:


> your right but you can just vacate and leave and promote yourself as "The Real UFC Champion" if you want.


I doubt it, your effectively using another company to promote yourself. Who is to say who the real UFC champion is? my guess is THE UFC. You might get yourself in some legal trouble.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

monaroCountry said:


> How amny former UFC champions has Fedor won against? and people still think that 4-1 Brock Lesnar is a better fighter. How many UFC champions does Fedor need to fight in order to prove himself?
> 
> If he defeats Brock Lesnar then there is bound to be another challenger that Fedor has to prove himself against. This current Brock storey is exactly the same prior to the Tin Silvaia and AA fight.



Brock is a washed up former UFC Champion from an era that has passed by and will not be able to compete at the highest levels?? If you think that, then yes, its the same situation as AA and Big Tim.

Anyways, ill stop posting in here til somebody actually answers my question above...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Of course Brock is known better here and it isnt from MMA its from him being in the wwf.....him being new to MMA has brought many casual fans......then they hear talks of who Brock should fight...boom you hear Fedors name....
> 
> Maybe its where I LIVE CIZ THE DEMOGRAPHIC IS DIFFERENT BUT PEOPLE DOWN HERE IN sOUTH fLORIDA KNOW mma WITH ALL THE SCHOOLS AND camps down here, I would assume the same is true for California....
> 
> Sorry for the all caps i hit it accidently and dont fel like going back and re typing....:thumbsup:


I live in Orlando and a lot of people are familiar with Fedor. But I know people that know the name, and what he looks like, but they don't really know WHO he is. It's no biggie though, we have just talked to different people:thumbsup:


----------



## creepjacker (Jul 19, 2009)

I dont think Fedor is as scared as the rest of the ownership of M1 Global. If Fedor went to the UFC, and lost to an "inferior" Brock Lesner, it spells the beginning of the end of M1 Global. Fedor is a corporate puppet, that's it.

There are several fighters out there that can beat Fedor, and a couple of them are in the UFC. Everyone says Fedor has fought the best, give me a break. Cro Cop was never that great to begin with, he barely beat Mark Colman when he was like 10 years past his prime. Tim Sylvia? Really? By the time he fought Andrei Arlovski, AA was already spent. Just like Chuck Liddell, after he got knocked out, was never the same fighter again. Arlovski in his true prime would kill Fedor. 

Like it or not, the UFC is where the best fighters fight, and if Fedor was truly the best in the world, he should be there too.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

creepjacker said:


> I dont think Fedor is as scared as the rest of the ownership of M1 Global. If Fedor went to the UFC, and lost to an "inferior" Brock Lesner, it spells the beginning of the end of M1 Global. Fedor is a corporate puppet, that's it.
> 
> There are several fighters out there that can beat Fedor, and a couple of them are in the UFC. Everyone says Fedor has fought the best, give me a break. Cro Cop was never that great to begin with, he barely beat Mark Colman when he was like 10 years past his prime. Tim Sylvia? Really? By the time he fought Andrei Arlovski, AA was already spent. Just like Chuck Liddell, after he got knocked out, was never the same fighter again. Arlovski in his true prime would kill Fedor.
> 
> Like it or not, the UFC is where the best fighters fight, and if Fedor was truly the best in the world, he should be there too.


 
*faceplant*


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> *faceplant*


i AGREE!!!!!


The WWE fans usually say Brock is a good matchup for Fedor hahahahahh. 4-1 Brock doesnt have teh skills and any experience, he would get killed against Fedor. I dont want that to happen. If Brock really wanted to test himself though then he should go to Strikeforce, he isnt a part owner of the UFC so what is holding him back? Maybe hes scared.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

monaroCountry said:


> i AGREE!!!!!
> 
> 
> The WWE fans usually say Brock is a good matchup for Fedor hahahahahh. 4-1 Brock doesnt have teh skills and any experience, he would get killed against Fedor. I dont want that to happen. If Brock really wanted to test himself though then he should go to Strikeforce, he isnt a part owner of the UFC so what is holding him back? Maybe hes scared.


 
Quoted for truth......VERY GOOD POINT.....:thumb02:


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> Fedor could be bigger then ever coming to the American mainstream, it would open opportunities for him and M1 that they never could get in Russia and China and whereever they wanna market themselves, dont you see this?? Why not take a 3 or 4 fight deal for supposedly less then you think you are worth if it will open so many doors in the future for m1 and Fedor to market their brand, Fedor and Mousasi to America and the biggest MMA audience?? Whats there really to lose except Fedors rep if he gets smashed?? nothing, thats all they fear.


I would love to see Fedor fighting in the UFC sometime in the future. I agree that it would make him a higher-profile fighter and there would be some great fights there. But Affliction had a great HW stable for awhile and now Strikeforce has done a good job at bringing in fighters and UFC's having some bad luck at HW. I don't think Fedor needs to prove anything by coming to the UFC, even though it would be great to see UFC matchups.

We've still got two big fights for Fedor in Strikeforce's HW division: Overeem and Werdum. I'd love to see either fight. And right now the UFC HW is decimated so there's noone who could clearly give Fedor a worthwhile challenge (Brock and his challenger Carwin are out, Nog's got staph and we don't need to see them fight again, Cain and JDS have potential but haven't proven themselves worthy of Fedor yet - certainly he's not gonna chase those guys around). This time last week I would've preferred to see Fedor in UFC, but right now he might be better off at Strikeforce.

Anyway, here are my opinions in brief:
*1.* Fedor in UFC would be awesome, but Fedor in Strikeforce is also awesome. He's fighting great challengers.
*2.* It doesn't take anything away from Fedor to be champ outside the UFC. There's noone in MMA who's earned his accolades more than Fedor. If Brock's up to the challenge, he can chase Fedor to Strikeforce. Tim Sylvia did it and things didn't work out so well for him.
*3.* It's possible that Brock could beat Fedor. Brock's a huge and skilled fighter and there are no guarantees in the cage. People who think any fight between elite professionals can be 100% certain are exaggerating, deluded, or foolish. 
*4.* Brock's a bigger challenge to Fedor than Rogers, Arlovski or Sylvia. But my money's on Fedor. He's fought the best in the world and he's not 31-1 by accident. I'll sig bet if the fight ever happens.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

kano666 said:


> Anyway, here are my opinions in brief:
> *1.* Fedor in UFC would be awesome, but Fedor in Strikeforce is also awesome. He's fighting great challengers.
> *2.* It doesn't take anything away from Fedor to be champ outside the UFC. There's noone in MMA who's earned his accolades more than Fedor. If Brock's up to the challenge, he can chase Fedor to Strikeforce. Tim Sylvia did it and things didn't work out so well for him.
> *3.* It's possible that Brock could beat Fedor. Brock's a huge and skilled fighter and there are no guarantees in the cage. People who think any fight between elite professionals can be 100% certain are exaggerating, deluded, or foolish.
> *4.* *Brock's a bigger challenge to Fedor than Rogers,* Arlovski or Sylvia. But my money's on Fedor. He's fought the best in the world and he's not 31-1 by accident. I'll sig bet if the fight ever happens.



I agree but not with this bolded part. How is Lesnar a bigger challenge? Rogers has instant KO power in both hands. They don't call it "wrestler's chance."


----------

